# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  الفتوحات الإسلامية في الهند

## أبو مريم السني

الهند قبل الاسلام
حضارتنا الإسلامية أنارت بقاع الأرض جميعًا، وامتد ضياؤها إلى كل شبر أشرق فيه نور الإسلام, ومن القصص الرائعة لجلال رسالة الإسلام وعظمة بنائه للحضارة, قصة الإسلام في الهند، تلك البقعة التي ساد فيها الإسلام قرونًا من الزمن، فعاش الناس في أمن وأمان، وعدل وإحسان.
ونبدأ قصتنا بالوقوف على الحدود الجغرافية للهند قديمًا، والتي تمثِّل اليوم عدَّة دُول؛ هي: الهند، وباكستان، وبنجلاديش، وسريلانكا، والمالديف، بذلك فإننا نعني بقصة الهند تلك البلاد الشاسعة التي يحدُّها من الشمال سلسلة جبال الهملايا، ومن الغرب جبال هندكوش وسليمان حيث تقع أفغانستان وإيران، ثم تمتدُّ الهند إلى الجنوب في شبه جزيرة يقع بحر العرب في غربها، وخليج البنغال في شرقها، وسيلان في طرفها الجنوبي، ويتَّجه الإقليم الشمالي منها إلى الشرق حتى جبال آسام . 
وعند استعراضنا لأحوال الهند قبل الإسلام نجد أن الانحطاط الخُلُقي والاجتماعيَّ والعَقَدِيَّ كان السِّمة الظاهرة، وقد ظهر هذا الانحطاط جليًّا من مستهلِّ القرن السادس من الميلاد.
ومن مظاهر هذا الانحطاط كثرة المعبودات والآلهة كثرةً فاحشة، والشهوة الجنسية الجامحة، والتفاوت الطبقي المجحِف، والامتياز الاجتماعي الجائر.
فقد وُجِدَتْ في الهند قبل الإسلام مجموعة من الديانات منها الهندوسية أقدم هذه الديانات في الهند، تليها البوذية التي انتشرت قبل الإسلام بنحو خمسمائة سنة، وأعداد قليلة ممن يعتنقون المسيحية واليهودية .
ولا يمكننا التحديد الدقيق للاحتكاك الأوَّل بين الهند والعرب، إلاَّ أنَّ الثابت تاريخيًّا أن العرب كانوا على صلة تِجاريَّة بالهند قبل الإسلام؛ حيث وصلت سفنهم على أغلب المدن الهندية؛ بل وذهبوا إلى خليج البنغال، وبلاد الملايو، وجزر إندونيسيا، حتى كوَّنوا لهم جالياتٍ عربية في بعض هذه البلاد .
كيف دخل الاسلام إلى الهند ؟؟؟
وعندما ظهر الإسلام أرسل النبي (صلِ الله عليه وسلم) إلى ملك "ماليبار" في عام (7هـ = 628م) رسالة يدعوه فيها إلى الإسلام, ويُرْوَى أن "تشيرمان برمال" ملك "كدنغلور" قد زار النبي (صلِ الله عليه وسلم)كما وصلت إلى بلاد "ماليبار" جماعة من الدُّعاة المسلمين العرب، على رأسهم مالك بن دينار وشرف بن مالك، ونزلوا في مدينة "كدنغلور"، ثم جابوا جميع أنحاء كيرالا داعِينَ إلى الإسلام وبنوا العديد من المساجد
ومع ازدياد الحركة التِّجاريَّة بين شبه الجزيرة العربية وشبه الجزيرة الهندية في صدر الإسلام كان للتجار المسلمين الفضل في نشر الإسلام من خلال معاملاتهم بأمانة وصدق مع أهل هذه البلاد, حيث وَجَدَ الإسلام في الهند أرضًا خصبة سهلة، فأصبح في كل ميناء أو مدينة اتَّصل بها المسلمون جماعة اعتنقوا الإسلام، وأقاموا المساجد، وباشروا شعائرهم في حُرِّيَّة تامَّة لمَّا كان للمسلمين والعرب في ذلك الوقت من منزلة عند الحُكَّام باعتبارهم أكبر العوامل في رواج التجارة الهندية التي كانت تدرُّ على هؤلاء الحكام الدخل الوفير.
وفيما يلى استعراض لمعظم المعارك التى خاضها المسلمين فى الهند:

----------


## أبو مريم السني

غزوة تانة سنة (15هـ/363م)
قادها القائد العربى (الحكم بن أبى العاص الثقفى) بأمر من اخية عثمان بن أبى العاص الثقفى والى عمان والبحرين حيث توجه إلى موقعة تانة القريبة من بومباى القريبة من ساحل بحر العرب ويبدو انه لم يحق مكاسب كبيرة فى هذه الغزوة كما واجهت هذه الغزوة معارضة شديدة من قل الخليفة الراشد عمر بن الخطاب وابدى امتعاضه منها واعتبرها مغامرة حربية خطيرة ، فلمَّا رجع الجيش كتب إلى عمر يُعْلِمُه ذلك، فكتب إليه عمر: يا أخا ثقيف، حملت دودًا على عود، وإني أحلف بالله أن لو أُصِيبُوا لأخذتُ من قومِكَ مثلهم.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

غزوة بروص  (15هـ/363م)
قادها الحكم بن أبى العاص الثقفى بأمر من أخيه عثمان فى عهد الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب وبروص مدينة ساحلية هامة تقع فى مقاطعة الكجرات ولم يحقق العرب نتائج ملموسة فى هذه الغزوة.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

غزوة الديبل سنة (15 هـ/ 636م)
كان قائدها هو المغيرة بن أبى العاص الثقفي وذلك بأمر من أخيه عثمان بن أبى العاص الثقفي وخور الديبل هو الواقع القديم لمدينة {كراتشي الحالية فى باكستان} يشير البلاذرى إلى أن المسلمين غنموا فيها بعض الغنائم دون أن يذكر بوضوح ما إذاحققوا مكاسب سياسية على أرض المنطقة ويبدو أن الغزوات الثلاث السابقة التي حدثت سنة 15هـ/ 636م إنما كانت عبارة عن محاولات حربية وقائية وسببها دعم بعض القبائل الهندية التى كانت متواجدة فى البحرين لحركة المرتدين أيام الصديق أبو بكر ودعمهم أيضاً الفرس بالرجال والسلاح ضد المسلمين.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

غزوة مكران سنة 23هـ /643م
كانت بقيادة عثمان بن أبى العاص الثقفى واخوه الحكم بن إبى العاص الثقفى والي البحرين وعمان استهدفت أقليم مكران الواقع إلى الشمال الشرقى من الهند ويرى اليعقوبى الذي انفرد بذكر تلك الغزوة ـأن المسلمين بقيادة عثمان لم يحققوا ايه انتصارات فعلية على أـرض الأقليم ويرجح أنها محاولة عسكرية للتعرف على طبيعية المنطقة ورسم جغرافيتها لأنها تشكل مدخلاً هاماً للهند عن طريق البر.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح مكران سنة (23هـ/ 643م)
جاءت هذه الحملة بقيادة الحكم بن عمرو الثعلبى وقد قابل ملك السند يوم ذاك الشهير بـ راسل ونجح المسلمون فى هذه الحملة من تحقيق انتصارًا على قوات الهند الشمالية وتعتبر هذه المعركة من المعارك العظيمة فى التاريخ الإسلامى إذ حققت أول سيطرة فعلية للمسلمين على أرض مكران واعتبرها المؤرخون فتحًا كبيرًا فى ثغور الهند الشمالية.
ومن جملة القادة المسلمين الذين اشتركوا في فتح مكران-سهل بن عدي وعبدالله بن أبي عقيل وربعي بن عامر وابن أم غزال وعاصم بن عمرو التميمي وعبدالله بن عمير الأشجي والحكم بن عمرو وشهاب بن المخارق وقد فتحت القفص عام 23 هجرية على يد سهل بن عدي وتبعه عبد الله بن عتبان وكان يقدم جيش سهل بن عدي النسيم بن ديسم العجلي بمساعدة حشد من أهالي كرمان بعد قتل مرزبهانها أي (واليها الفارسي). 
واقتتلوا مع ملك السند فهزم الله جموع السند، وغنم المسلمون منهم غنيمة كثيرة، وكتب الحكم بن عمرو بالفتح، وبعث بالأخماس مع صحار العبدي.
فلما قدم على عمر سأله عن أرض مكران فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين أرض سهلها جبل، وماؤها وشل، وثمرها دَقَلْ، وعدوها بطل، وخيرها قليل، وشرها طويل، والكثير بها قليل، والقليل بها ضائع، وماوراءها شر منها.
فقال عمر: أسَجَّاعٌ أنت أم مخبر؟.
فقال: لا بل مخبر، فكتب عمر إلى الحكم بن عمرو أن لا يغزو بعد ذلك مكران، وليقتصروا على مادون النهر.
وقد قال الحكم بن عمر في ذلك:لقد شبع الأرامل غير فخر * بفيء جاءهم من مكرانِ
أتاهم بعد مسغبة وجهد * وقد صَفَر الشتاء من الدخانِ
فإني لا يذم الجيش فعلي * ولا سيفي يذم ولا لساني
غداة أدافع الأوباش دفعا * إلى السند العريضة والمداني
ومهران لنا فيما أردنا * مطيع غير مسترخي العناني
فلولا ما نهى عنه أميري * قطعناه إلى البدد الزواني

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح المناطق المحاذية لسجستان سنة (23هـ/ 643م)
قاد هذه الحملة القائد عاصم بن عمرو الثعلبى وعبدالله بن عمير وقد وفق المسلمون فى إلحاق هزائم كبيرة فى صفوف القبائل الهندية الشمالية وكان ذلك بعد قتال شديد وكانت ثغورها متسعة، وبلادها متنائية، ما بين السند إلى نهر بلخ، وكانوا يقاتلون القُنْدُهار، والترك من ثغورها وفروجها...لتصبح قوات المسلمين بذلك على مشارف إقليم السند الهام .

----------


## أبو مريم السني

غزوة الأهواز 
بعد انتصار المسلمين في معركة القادسية عزم سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب على إرسال جيش إلى الأبلة ليشغل الفرس عن مساعدة إخوانهم في المدائن، وذلك تيسيراً لفتح مدينة المدائن على الجيش الإسلامي المتوجه من القادسية ، فيرسل سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب جيشاً إلى الأبلة على رأسه عتبة بن غزوان من صحابة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يكن جيشاً كبيراً فقد وصل عدده إلى خمسمائة مجاهد كان غرضهم شغل الهرمزان عن هذه المنطقة.

ويتوجه إلى الأبلة الجيش الإسلامي بقيادة سيدنا عتبة بن غزوان ويعسكر الجيش الإسلامي قرب الأبلة، وكانت الأبلة قد فتحت في العام الثاني عشر من الهجرة على يد خالد بن الوليد وظلت مع المسلمين لمدة عام واحد إلى أن تجهز المسلمون لموقعة القادسية فانسحبت كل الجيوش الإسلامية من كل المناطق الفارسية إلى القادسية وترك الجيش الإسلامي منطقة الأبلة، فكان هذا إذن هوالفتح الثاني للأبلة : فعسكرعتبة بن غزوان وانتظر أن يهاجمه الفرس وكان هدفه هو شغل الجيش الفارسي الموجود في الأبلة عن الذهاب إلى المدائن،وذلك قبل فتح المدائن وبعد موقعة القادسية مباشرة، وبعد شهر عسكره عتبة من غزوان قُرْبَ الأبلة يخرج إليه حاكم الأبلة في أربعة آلاف مقاتل من الفرس وكان حاكمها قبل ذلك هرمز وقتله سيدنا خالد بن الوليد.

وانتقص قائد الجيش الفارسي بالجيش الإسلامي لقلة عدده وقال: "ما هم إلا ما أرى" , وقال لجنده :اجعلوا الحبال في أعناقهم , وَأْتُوا بهم إليَّ، وقبل المعركة أوصى عتبة أصحابه بشدة الحملة على صفوف الفرس , ورغَّبَهم في الجنة وأنها تحت ظلال السيوف،وقاتلهم عتبة بعد الزوال، وكان في خمسمائة، فقتلهم أجمعين ولم يبق إلا صاحب الأبلة فأخذه أسيراً.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح هويزوبعد الانتصار الذي حققه عتبة بن غزوان على جيش الأبلة أقام الجيش الإسلامي على حدود الأبلة ولم يدخلها فغرضه شَغْلُ الفرس عن إمداد إخوانهم في المدائن ضد المسلمين.

وعرف عتبة بعد الاستطلاع الذي قامت به عيون الجيش الإسلامي أن الأبلة لا يوجد بها سوى خمسمائة مقاتل فارسي ,وجيش الفرس موجود في منطقة الأهواز شرقي منطقة الأبلة، فقرر عتبة بن غزوان دخول الأبلة، وتوجه إليها وفتحها بعد قتال بسيط وقتل من بها من المقاتلين. والانتصار الذي حققه الجيش الإسلامي وفتحه لمدينة الأبلة كان انتصاراً عظيماً رغم قلة عدده وعُدَّته وحصانة مدينة الأبلة وقوة منعتها إلا أن الفرس لم يعيروها انتباهاً شديداً وذلك لتقدم المسلمين نحو المدائن.

وسيطرعتبة على المنطقة وبدأت قوات سيدنا عتبة بن غزوان بفتح المنطقة شمالاً وجنوباً.

في ذلك الوقت ثارت مدينة(دست ميسان) فبعث إليهم عتبة بن غزوان فرقة من جيش المسلمين على رأسها مجاشع بن مسعود، وتقع دست ميسان على نهر دجلة أو في شرق شط العرب، وانتصر مجاشع بن مسعود بفرقته على أهل دست ميسان وظفر بهم.

وبدأت القوات القابعة داخل الأهواز وعلى رأسها الهرمزان ترسل بعض الفرق لحرب المسلمين في هذه المنطقة، فكتب عتبة إلى سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب يُعْلِمُه بخبر أهل الأهواز وإرسالهم الفرق لقتال المسلمين في الأبلة، فأمر سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه سيدنا سعد بن أبي وقاص بأن يرسل مدداً إلى عتبة بن غزوان، وأخذ عتبة بن غزوان يبحث عن مكان ليكون مقراً له بدلا من الأبلة فإن أرضها طينية وكثيفة الأشجار ولم يتعود العرب على المعيشة في مثل هذا الأرض فانتقل بالجيش تدريجياً إلى أربعة أماكن في الشمال حتى وصل إلى منطقة عسكرية فيها وبعد ذلك أصبحت منطقة البصرة.

وأرسل سيدنا سعد بن أبي وقاص مدداً إلى المسلمين في الأبلة فأرسل جيشين على رأس الجيش الأول نعيم بن مقرن وعلى الجيش الآخر نعيم بن مسعود.

توجه نعيم بن مقرن ونعيم بن مسعود بجيشيهما من المدائن إلى منطقة تسمى (هويز) ، وهي المدينة التي تقدم إليها جيش الهرمزان من داخل مدينة الأهواز إلى منطقة هويز .

ويرسل عتبة بن غزوان من البصرة جيشين على رأس أحدهماسلمى بن القين وعلى الجيش الآخرحرملة بن مريط وكانا من المهاجرين مع رسول الله، صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتقدمت هذه القوات الأربعة إلى المنطقة التي يعسكر فيها الهرمزان في مدينة الأهواز وقبل وصولهم راسل نعيم بن مسعود ونعيم بن مقرن أبناء العم: غالب الوائلي وكليب بن وائل وهما من قبيلة بني تميم وقد هاجرا إلى منطقة الأهواز وعاشا مع الفرس في الأهواز، فأرسلا إليهما وقالا لهما: إن المسلمين أتوكم بجيوش لا قبل لكم بها ؛ فأسلموا تسلموا وخذلوا عنا من استطعتم من الفرس .

وفي هذا الوقت كان الحصار مضروباً على مدينة جلولاء من جيش المسلمين وقد فرض الجيش الإسلامي الحصار على مدينة تكريت أيضاً، وفي الأهواز الجيش الإسلامي قادم إلى الهرمزان.

وتفكرت القبيلتان في الأمر فوجدتا أنه من الصعب مواجهة القوات الإسلامية في هذه المناطق المتعددة ؛ فقبلتا بالإسلام وعملتا على مساعدة المسلمين ضد الفرس .

لما أقرت القبيلتان بالإسلام ووافقتا على نصرة المسلمين ضد الفرس قال لهما نعيم بن مسعود : انتظرا حتى نناهد الهرمزان، فيثور غالب الوائلي في مدينة تيري وهي مدينة كبيرة من مدن الأهواز، ويثور كليب بن وائل في مدينة مناذر، وأمرهما نعيم ألا يعلنوا إسلامهما إلا بعد عبور الهرمزان إلى هويز فتكون القبيلتان خلف الجيش الفارسي، وبالفعل عبر الهرمزان إلى هويز وتلتقي الجيوش الأربعة من أربع جهات مختلفة مع جيش الهرمزان في معركة من أشد المعارك الإسلامية في هذه المنطقة ودارت المعركة من الصباح إلى قبل الغروب، وعند الظهيرة ثار غالب بن وائل وكليب الوائلي في مدينتي تيري والمناذر فسقطتا وأتى الهرمزان الخبر بأن مناذر ونهر تيرى قد أُخِذا، فكسر ذلك قلب الهرمزان ومن معه وهزمه الله وإياهم، وانسحب إلى شرق نهر كارون عابراً جسراً عائماً ثم قطع الجسر بعد عبوره، وعسكر في المنطقة الشرقية لنهر كارون.
وتوجهت الجيوش الستة : جيش سلمى وحرملة ونعيم بن مقرن ونعيم بن مسعود وغالب وكليب إلى غرب نهر كارون، على الناحية الأخرى من جيش الهرمزان، وكان عددها كبيراً، فشعر الهرمزان بالهيبة تجاه جيوش المسلمين فرضي بالصلح والجزية يعطيها للمسلمين عن يد وهو صاغر على ما هو عليه من العظمة.

وكان الهرمزان أعطى للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عهداً ألا يحارب المسلمين ثم خان العهد والتقى مع المسلمين في معركة القادسية وكان على ميمنة الجيش الفارسي وكان معه من الأهواز عشرون ألف مقاتل، ولما رأى الهرمزان قوة بأس المسلمين وكثرة عددهم ألقى الله عزوجل الرعب في قلبه وخاف من لقاء المسلمين فطلب الصلح للمرة الثانية من المسلمين بعد نقضه للعهد الذي أخذه عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيرسل نعيم بن مسعود إلى عتبة بن غزوان الذي عاد إلى البصرة يستشيره في أمر الصلح مع الهرمزان الذي يطلبه بعد نقضه للصلح الأول ؛ فقبل عتبة بن غزوان على أن يعقد المسلمون الصلح مع الهرمزان ووافق الهرمزان أن يعطي الجزية للمسلمين عن كل منطقة الأهواز بما فيها مناذر وتيري فرفض نعيم بن مسعود طلب الهرمزان للصلح على شرط الهرمزان وقال له نعيم : أصالحك على الأهواز ما عدا مناذر وتيري فقد سقطتا بحرب إسلامية، فقبل الهرمزان وصالحه نعيم بن مسعود على شرق نهر كارون، ودفع الهرمزان الجزية عن هذه المناطق وكانت له حاميات في شرق منطقة تيري وفي شرق منطقة مناذر على حدود منطقته وأقام المسلمون حاميات لهم في مدينتي تيري ومناذر،وكان من بنود المعاهدة ألا يدخل المسلمون أرض الأهواز على أن يجمع لهم الهرمزان الجزية عن كل منطقة الأهواز وبقي الوضع على ذلك فترة من الزمن.

في ذلك الوقت كانت (جلولاء) تحت الحصار ولم تُفتَحْ بَعْدُ.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

معركة سوق الأهواز 
أَلِفَ الهرمزان الخيانة وسوَّلت له نفسه خيانة المسلمين للمرة الثانية فأغار بقواته على الحاميات المسلمة في تيري ومناذر، ثم أرسل إلى نعيم بن مسعود مُدَّعياً أن المسلمين غلبوه على أرضه، فخرج نعيم بن مسعود بنفسه وكان أميراً على هذه المنطقة من قِبَل سيدنا عتبة بن غزوان ليحقق بنفسه في الواقعة، وعندما حقق في الأمر علم أن الحق في صف المسلمين، وأن الهرمزان هو الذي اعتدى على حامية المسلمين، فلما قضى سيدنا نعيم بن مسعود للمسلمين غضب الهرمزان ونقض العهد والصلح، واستعان بطائفة من الاكراد، وغرَّته نفسه، وحسَّن له الشيطان عمله ذلك.

واجتمع بقواته شرقي نهر كارون لحرب المسلمين، فأرسل عتبة بن غزوان رسالة إلى سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه يخبره بنقض الهرمزان للعقد، فأمده سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب بحرقوص بن زهير السعدي على رأس قوة إسلامية من المدينة وقال لعتبة : إذا جاءك حرقوص فأَمِّرْه على القتال وعلى الجيوش.

وجمع حرقوص بن زهير السعدي الجيوش الإسلامية الموجود في المنطقة وعسكر بها غربي نهر كارون، فراسله حرقوص بن زهير فقال له: إما أن تعبر إلينا أو نعبر إليكم. فقال: اعبروا إلينا. فعبروا فوق الجسر، وقد استفاد حرقوص من معركة الجسر ودرس خطة العبور إلى الهرمزان ولما تحقق أن العبور لن يضر المسلمين قرر العبور إليه ؛ والتقى مع الهرمزان في موقعة (سوق الأهواز ) واقتتل المسلمون قتالاً شديداً يشبه قتال المسلمين في هويز، وأتمَّ الله النصر على المسلمين في آخر ذلك اليوم , وانهزمت القوات الفارسية وفرَّت من أمام المسلمين وعلى رأسها الهرمزان يجُرُّون وراءهم الهزيمة والخذلان.

وكان سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب قد وضع الخطة من المدينة في منتهى الدقة والتفصيل فقد أمرحرقوص إن انتصر في المعركة مع الهرمزان بأن يرسل جَزْءَ بنَ مُعَاوية في تتبع فلول الجيش الفارسي ويبقى هو في سوق الأهواز، فيتتبع جزء بن معاوية فلول الجيش الفارسي ويفتح كل المدن التي في طريقه حتى مدينة( سُرَّق )وهي في عمق منطقة الأهواز، وانسحب الهرمزان بجيشه ليعسكر في منطقة (رامهرمز) ، فأصبح للفرس جيشان : أحدهما في مدينة سرق وعلى رأسه أحد قواد الهرمزان، والآخر في مدينة رامهرمز وعليه الهرمزان نفسه .

----------


## أبو مريم السني

مدينة سُرق
ويبدأ جزء بن معاوية بمحاصرة مدينة (سُرَّق) فاستعصت عليه لشدة حصانتها وقوة منعتها فيتركها متوجهاً إلى (رامهرمز) محاصراً لها بعد وضع حامية على مدينة سرق، ولم يخرج إليه أحد الجيشين ليقاتلوه.

وفي نفس الوقت الذي يحاصر فيه جزء بن معاوية رامهرمز ومدينة سرق يأتيهم نبأ سقوط جلولاء في الشمال والتي بها قوة الفرس العظمى وذلك في بداية شهر ذي القعدة وتصل أنباء سقوط جلولاء إلى الهرمزان فيعلن الهرمزان استسلامه وقبوله للصلح مرة أخرى، وهذه المرة الثالثة التي يطلب فيها من المسلمين العهد والصلح فقد صالح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على ألا يقاتل المسلمين ثم نقض عهده وحارب المسلمين في القادسية، ثم عاهد عتبة بن غزوان للمرة الثانية وغرته نفسه فنكث عهده وحارب المسلمين للمرة الثانية في سوق الأهواز، ثم هو في رامهرمز وبعد سقوط جلولاء في الشمال و سقوط سوق الأهواز ثم حصاره في رامهرمز يطلب الصلح من المسلمين للمرة الثالثة على ما بقي له من البلاد، وكان أمراً في غاية الصعوبة على قواد المسلمين أن يتحذوا فيه قرارا، فأرسل جزء بن معاوية إلى حرقوص يخبره بطلب الهرمزان للصلح فأرسل حرقوص إلى عتبة بن غزوان فلم يستطع عتبة أن يتخذ قراراً بالصلح مع الهرمزان فبعث إلى سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب في المدينة يخبره بطلب الهرمزان للصلح للمرة الثالثة فيقبل سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه الصلح من الهرمزان ويرسل إلى حرقوص بقبول الأمر فيرسل إلى جزء بن معاوية ليصالح الهرمزان ؛ فيصالحه جزء على كل منطقة شرق رامهرمز وشرق سُرَّق فيدفع الهرمزان عنها الجزية , ويبقى في يد المسلمين كل ما فتحوه لا يأخذون منه الجزية , وبذلك بقي في يد الهرمزان : رامهرمز وتستر وجنديسابور والسُّوس (وكانت عاصمة الأهواز كلها) , يدفع الهرمزان الجزية للمسلمين عن هذه المدن، أي كل ما هو في شرق نهر تيري وشرق مدينة رامهرمز وسرق.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

دفاع المسلمين عن الهُرْمُزَان
وبعد صلح الهرمزان وقبوله بدفع الجزية يحدث حادث غريب مع الفرس، فقد انقضَّ الأكراد على الهرمزان ومن معه، وكانوا قد شجَّعوه من قبل على قتال المسلمين وكانوا معه في معركة سوق الأهواز، وبعد ثورة الأكراد على الهرمزان ومن معه وقتالهم للفرس يُخرج سيدنا عتبة بن غزوان جيشاً من المسلمين للدفاع عن الهرمزان وقتال الأكراد، وينتصر الجيش الإسلامي على الأكراد دفاعاً عن الهرمزان داخل أرضه التي لم يحكمها المسلمون ولم يبسطوا عليها أيديهم .

ورغم صعوبة المعركة وخطورتها على المسلمين إلا أن المسلمين دافعوا عن الهرمزان وعن الجيش الفارسي وذلك لعهدهم مع الفرس, وأخذ الجزية منهم في مقابل الدفاع عنهم .

في هذا الوقت تسقط كل هذه المنطقة من الأهواز وسقطت جلولاء وسقطت تكريت والموصل ونينوى.

وبسقوط منطقة الأهواز تمكن المسلمون من احتواء قبائل الزط (الغجر) فى المناطق الشمالية الغربية من القاة الهندية.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

(غزوة بلوجستان سنة 23هـ/ 643م)

كانت بقيادة القائد العربى سهل بن عدى وكان هدفها تحقيق مكاسب سياسية واقتصادية على اقليم بلوجستان الذى يعتبر من الاقاليم الهامة الواقعة شمال غرب الهند وتعتبر منفذا برياً غاية فى الاهمية حيث يتوقف فتح الهند على مقدرة العرب فى بسط سيطرتهم الكاملة على هذا الإقليم.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

(غزوة بلوجستان الثانية 31هـ/ 651م)

كانت بقيادة مجاشع بن مسعود السلمى وكانت ضمن حملته على اقليم خراسان وسجستان (معرب سيستان، وكانت قديمًا تسمَّى‏:‏ ساقستان، أي بلاد الساقة، وهي ولاية بالجنوب الغربي من أفغانستان يتبعها قسم داخل حدود بلاد العجم)
فالتقى هو والفرس بتوج، فاقتتلوا ما شاء الله، ثم انهزم الفرس، وقتلهم المسلمون كيف شاءوا كل قتلة، وغنموا ما في عسكرهم، وحصروا توج فافتتحوها، وقتلوا منهم خلقا كثيرا وغنموا ما فيها.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

غزوة القيقان (39هـ/ 659م)


قاد هذه الحملة الحارث بن مرة العبدلى بأمر من الخليفة على بن ابى طالب وقد حقق الحارث مكاسب كبيرة فى القيقان ورغم ذلك فانه قتل فيها سنة 42هـ /662م ...والقيقان من بلاد السند مما يلي خراسان‏.‏.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

غزوة لاهور (44هـ/ 664م)

قادها على بلاد الهند الشمالية القائد العربى المهلب بن ابى صفرة وكانت فى عهد الخليفة معازوية بن ابى سفيان ومدينة لاهور تقع ضمن الاراضى الباكستانية ولقى المهلب ببلاد القيقان ثمانية عشر فارسًا من الترك على خيل محذوفة فقاتلوه فقتلوا جميعًا فقال المهلب‏:‏ ما جعل هؤلاء الأعاجم أولى بالتمشير منا فحذف الخيل فكان أول من حذفها من المسلمين‏.‏

----------


## أبو مريم السني

غزوة القيقان الثانية (45هـ/ 665م)

فى هذه الغزوة تم فتح القيقان على يد القائد العربى عبدالله بن سوار العبدى بأمر من الخليفة معاوية بن ابى سفيان

----------


## أبو مريم السني

غزوة القيقان الثالثة (47هـ/ 667م )

بعدما لم ينجح العرب فى الحفاظ على فتحهم لمنطقة القيقان سنة 45هـ/665م وذلك لان الجيوش الهندية هاجمت الوجود العربى هناك وتمكنت من طردهم فقد وجه الخليفة معاوية بن ابى سفيان القائد العربى عبدالله بن سوار العبدى للمرة الثانية لاعادة فتح القيقان لكن كانت النتيجة لغير صالح المسلمين ومنوا هناك بهزيمة منكرة قتل فيها عبدالله بن سوار العبدى وغالبية افراد الجيش الاسلامى البالغ عدد جنوده 4000 مقاتل .

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح مكران سنة (48هـ / 668م)

قاد فتح "مكران" القائد العربي - سنان بن  سلمة بن محبق الهذلي"، بأمر من الخليفة "معاوية"، وقد حقق "سنان" انتصارت كبيرة في الإقليم ونجح في إخضاعه للمسلمين، بعدما أجرى عليه التمصير بدعوته القبائل العربية التي شاركت في الفتح للاستيطان في "مكران"، وبذلك ضمن سيادة العرب وهيمنتهم على المنقة المذكورة.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح قصدار سنة (49هـ / 669م)
قادها "سنان بن سلمة بن محبق الهذلي"، وهي في محاذاة "مكران"، إلا أنه لم يتمكن من تمصيرها والسيطرة عليها، كما حصل له في "مكران"، بسبب انتقاض أهل المنطقة عليه بقوة السلاح، رافضين الانصياع للأوامر العربية، وبذلك تم طرد المسلمين منها، واستدعى ذلك من الخليفة "معاوية" إلى تجريد حملة جديدة في نفس السنة، بقيادة المنذر بن الجارود، ففتحها أصبحت خاضعة لحكم المسلمين.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح "قندهار" سنة (53ه / 672م)
قاد حملة الفتح على قندهار الأفغانية القائد العربي "عباد بن زياد بن أبي سفيان"، وكانت قندهار يوم ذلك تابعة لحكم الهند، فألحق "عباد" هزيمة كبيرة بجيش الهند، وكسب غنائم عديدة.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

غزوة "بوقان" من أعمال السند، سنة (55هـ/674م)قاد هذه الحملة القائد العربي "عبيدالله بن زياد بن حري الباهلي"، وتمكن من فتح "بوقان" وضمن السيطرة عليها، وبذلك أصبح للمسلمين نفوذًا واسعًا في المناططق الشمالية الغربةي للهند.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

غزوة "الديبل" كراتشي، سنة (80هـ/699م)جاءت هذه الغزوة برغبة من "الحجاج بين يوسف الثقفي" والي العراق، حيث أرسل إليها القائد "عبيدالله بن نبهان والقائد "بديل بين طهفة البجلي"، وقد توجهت صوب "خور الديبل" وهو موقع مدينة كراتشي القديم، وحينما التقى الجمعان، نفر الفرس بـ"بديل" ووقع عنه، فأحاط به الهنود وقتلوه، ويرجع سبب تلك الحملة العربية ضد "الديبل"، وقوع رهائن من المسلمين في يد قراصنة هنود.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

غزوة "رتبيل" من بلاد أفغانستان، سنة (81هـ/700م)جاءت تلك الغزوة بقيادة "عبدالرحمن بن محمد بن الأشعث"، عامل الحجاج على "سجستان"، وقد حارب من هناك قبائل الترك والأفغان، وواجه قبائل الغور والخلج الأفغانية، والتي عرف عنها شدة البأس والمراس في النزال، ونجح في إخضاع "رتبيل" من أعمال الهند الشمالية، في المناطق المرتفعة شمال باكستان.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

غزوة "بلوجستان" سنة (93هـ/711م)تكررت الحملات على إقليم "بلوجستان" أكثر من مرة، وذلك بسبب عدم استقرار الوضع في أيدي العرب، وأهمية الإقليم الإستراتيجية، فقد أرسل "الحجاج" حملة جديدة تجاه الإقليم، وكانت بقيادة "عماد الدين محمد بن القاسم الثقفي"، حيث فرض عليه سيطرة عربية تامة، من خلال تمصيره للمنطقة، كما أنه جيش الجيوش منها استعدادًا لفتح الأقاليم الهندية الشمالية ومواجهة دولة الهند الكبرى في وادي السند.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح "خور الديبل" كراتشي، سنة (93هـ/711م)قاد عملية الفتح القائد "محمد بن القاسم الثقفي"، وذلك بأمر من الحجاج بن يوسف، وبعد معركة طاحنة دارت رحاها بالقرب من "الديبل" بين المسلمين والهنود، استطاع العرب من إلحاق هزيمة منكرة بجيش الهند وملكه "داهر شاه"، وتمكن من تحرير الأسرى المسلمين من سجون الهند، وأنزلها ابن القاسم، أربعة آلاف من القبائل العربية، وبنى فيها مسجدًا ودار للإمارة.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح النيرون سنة (93هـ/711م)بعد فتح "الديبل" وجه القائد "محمد بن القاسم" حملته باتجاه مدينة "النيرون" لفتحها، ويرجح أن هذه المدينة هي الموقع القديم لمدينة "حيدر آباد" الباكستانية، والتي تبعد حوالي خمسة وعشرين فرسخًا عن مدينة "الديبل"، ويؤكد المؤرخ "الكوفي"، أن سكان النيرون استقبلوا ابن القاسم بالترحيب دون أن يحصل قتال، حينما قدموا له ولاءهم، وأنزل ابن القاسم العرب في المدينة بغيرة تمصيرها، كما أمر بهدم المعبد الوثني في المدينة، وبنى مكانه مسجدًا وعين له إمامًا.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح "سيوستان سنة (93هـ/711م)لما انتهى ابن القاسم من فتح "النيرون" سلميا، وفرغ من ترتيب شؤونها الداخلية، توجه نحو مدينة "سيوستان" القريبة من النيرون، وضرب على المدينة حصارا قويًا، وضربها بالمنجنيق والسهام والرماح، فأعلنت المدينة استسلامها للعرب وذلك تحت ضغط الرماية المستمرة.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح "سيويس" من إقليم السند سنة (93هـ/711م)توجه "محمد بن القاسم" إلى حصار مدينة "سويس" الواقعة في إقليم السند، وقد قرر الهنود فيها مواجهة المسلمين، والحيلولة دون وصولهم إلى هذا المعقل الحصين، وجهزوا لهذه المهمة، ألف فارس مدججين بالسلام من سيوف ودروع ورماح، يقودهم القائد الهندي "بيهمن"، وأخذ الهنود المسلمين على حين غرة، وهاجموهم في جنح الظلام، فتاة الهنود في الطرقات وانقسموا على أنفسهم، فاضطر حاكم المدينة "كاكه كوتك" من مقابلة القاسم معلنًا الطاعة والولاء، وأمنهم العرب.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح "أشبهار" من أرض السند سنة (93هـ/711م)توجه القائد "محمد بن القاسم" إلى حصن "أشبهار" الواقع في إقليم السند، وفرض عليه حصارًا شديدًا، أظهر الهنود خلالها مقاومة عنيفة، واستبسلوا في قتال المسلمين، فأمر ابن القاسم برمي الحصن بالمجنيق، وقد استمر الحصار مدة أسبوع، إلى أن وهنت عزائم الهنود وضعفت روح المقاومة لديهم، ومع إصرار المسلمين على فتح الحصن، أعلن أهله الاستسلام، شريطة إعطاؤهم الأمان، فوافقهم المسلمون على ذلك.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

موقعة "شط مهران" سنة (93هـ/711م)في هذه الموقعة نزل الجيش العربي بقيادة "محمد بن القاسم" إلى شط مهران، وهو فرع من فروع نهر السند الكبير، فقابله الهنود بالمقاومة والقتال، وحينما علم ملك الهند "داهر شاه" عن وصول العرب إلى شاطئ مهران اسقط في يده، وأيقن أن بلاده جميعها آيلة للسقوط، لاسيما عندما علم عن استسلام أحد قادته الكبار وهو القائد "جاهين" لقوات محمد بن القاسم وإعلانه الطاعة والخضوع للحكم العربي الجديد.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

حرب على ضفاف "نهر السند" سنة (93هـ/711م)وهي المقابلة الكبرى والحرب الفاصلة، حيث تقابل ابن القاسم بملك الهند "داهر شاه" على ضفاف نهر السند، وقد سعى ابن القاسم في هذه المقابلة إلى التخلص من ملك الهند، لاسيما بعدما أرسل له رسالة استفزازية، يقول فيها: "أن مراميك في فتح بلادنا قد جلبت عليك الشؤم واللوم والقهر والعناء، فأصبحت في ضائقة وعوز إلى المؤن والماء والدواب، وان ترجع إلى صوابك وتقبل الصلح، نرسل إليك أعلاف الحيوانات حتى لا يموت جيشك من الفتك والفاقة...
وكان قد حل بالمسلمين بلاء وفاقة هددت حياة الجيش بالموت والفناء، فقبيل نشوب المعركة بخمسين يوما تقريبا نفدت أرزاق الجيش وأعلاف الخيل، وأصيبت الخيول بمرض الجذام، واضطر الجيش إلى أكل لحوم الخيل، وبسبب ذلك طلب مساعدة الحجاج، في حين استخدم المسلمون في هذه الموقعة كل الوسائل الحربية لاسيما السفن والمراكب، واستمرت المعركة خمسة أيام، وقف ابن القاسم يخطب بالجيش العربي قائلا: "يا أبناء العرب،  إذا فزت بالشهادة، فإن أميركم "محرز بن ثابت"، وإذا فاز هو الآخر بالشهادة فإن أميركم "سعيد"، التحم الجيشان في اليوم التاسع من شهر رمضان سنة (93هـ/711م)، واختلط الحابل بالنابل، وحمي وطيس الحرب، وتطايرات الحراب والسهام والرماح، وتمكن العرب من حسم المعركة بقتلهم ملك الهند "داهر شاه"، واستولى العرب على كل المدن التابعة له، ولم يكتف ابن القاسم بذلك، بل أمر بقطع أس داهر وأرسله إلى الحجاج مع غنائم الحرب، ولما وصلت الغنائم إلى الحجاج في العراق، نظر الحجاج فإذا هو قد أنفق على حملة ابن القاسم ستين ألف ألف درهم، ووجد ما حمل إليه عشرين ومائة ألف ألف، فقال: "شفينا غيظنا، وأدركنا ثأرنا، وازددنا ستين ألف ألف، ورأس داهر".

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح حسن "راؤور" (سنة 93هـ/711م)عبأ محمد بن القاسم جيش المسلمين، وذلك بعدما فرغ من قتل الملك "داهر شاه"، وتحرك به نحو حصن "راؤور" لفتحه، وهو من الحصون المنيعة في منطقة السند، وفرضوا حصارًا قويا على أهالي الحصن ورموهم بالمنجنيق، فتهدمت الأسوار ودخل المسلمون الحصن.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح "بهرور" و"دهليلة" (سنة 93هـ/711م)تابع اب القاسم حملته الواسعة على أرض السنند ضمانًا لتحقيق السيطرة على معظم الأراضي الواقعة شمال الهند، لذلك جرد جيشًا لفتح حصنان منيعان يقعان في أرض السند، هما "بهرو" و"دهليلة" وأتم فتحهما.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح "برهمناباد" (سنة 93هـ/711م)توجه الفاتح "محمد بن القاسم" إلى مدينة "برهمناباد"، وعسكر بالجيش على حدود المدينة، ثم أرسل رسوله يطلب منهم الدخول في الإسلام أو دفع الجزية أو أن يخرجوا للقتال، فرفضوا مطالب المسلمين، واستعد العرب للنزال، بعدما فرضوا عليهم حصارًا دام مدة ستة أشهر، وفتحت المدينة.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح "منهل" في إقليم السند (سنة 94هـ/712م)نجح "محمد بن القاسم" في فتح المدينة، وكان سكانها قد أعلنوا استسلامهم واعطاهم للمسلمين، وقد أعطاهم العرب الأمان على أنفسهم وأموالهم.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح "أرور" (سنة 94هـ/712م)حينما وصل ابن القاسم إلى أطراف مدينة "أرور" من أعمال السند، عسكر هناك، وأقام السرادق وبنى مسجدًا، وفرض على المدينة حصارًا شديدًا، مما جعل السكان يطلبون السلام، فوافقهم العرب على ذلك، ودخلوا المدينة سلمًا.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح مدينة "الملتان" (سنة 95هـ/713م)فرض القائد ابن القاسم حصارا على مدينة "الملتان"، والتحم مع سكانها في قتال عنيف، واستمرت المعركة سبعة أيام متواصلة، قتل من المسلمين حوالي مائتان وخمس وثلاثين، أغلبهم من أهل الشام، ولم يحقق العرب انتصارًا فعليا إلا بعد شهرين تقريبًا، حينما تمكنوا من نقب سور المدينة وفتحوا حصنها، ودخلوا المدينة وقتلوا من سكاها أكثر من ستة آلاف مقاتل، وأسروا منهم أعداد كثيرة وغنموا غنائم عظيمة.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح مدينة "سكة" في البنجاب (سنة 95هـ/713م)تابع ابن القاسم حملته على أرض الملتان، وتوجه إلى حصن "سكة" القريب من مدينة الملتان، ولما علم سكانها بمجيء العرب إليهم، أرسلوا برسولهم إليه، يطلبون الأمان، فوافق على منحهم الأمان، ودخل الحصن فاتحا، وعين "عتبة بن سلمة التميمي" واليا عليها.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

كانت تلك مجمل الحملات التي قادها العرب المسلمين تجاه بلاد الهند الشمالية، ومما هو جدير بالملاحظة، أنه وعقب انتهاء القائد "محمد بن القاسم" من فتح إقليم السند والبنج أب، تنقطع الروايات التاريخية عن الإشارة حول تقدم العرب في شبه القارة الهندية، بحيث لا نعثر في المصادر التاريخية على أية اهتمامات تذكر حول اهتمام العرب الحربي في منطقة الهند الشمالية، ومع ذلك، فقد أشارت بعض المصادر إلى مجموعة من الغزوات وقعت أيام الحكم الأموي، إلا أنها، وللأسف، لم تحدد تاريخ حدوثها، وحينما نراجع المصادر التاريخية ذات الصلة بالأحداث، فلا نعثر فيها على معلومات مفيدة حول هذا الجانب، اللهم إلا ما ورد عند المؤرخ البلاذري من إشارات مختصرة، وتحقيقًا للفائدة، سنستعرض الوقائع التي حصلت بعد فتوحات "محمد بن القاسم" ففي عهد "سليمان بن عبدالملك"، استعمل "سيلمان": على حرب السند والهند "حبيب بن المهلب"، فغززى فيها غزوات، كما غزا "عمرو بن مسلم الباهلي" عامل "عمر بن عبدالعزيز" على ثغر الهند، بعض بلاد الهند، كما  ولي "الجنيد بن عبدالرحمن المري" من قبل "عمر بن هبيرة الفزاري" ثغر السند، ثم تولى أمر الهند أيام "هشام بن عبدالملك" وحارب وغزا في أرض الهند، ثم تولى "تميم بن زيد العتبي" إمارة السند، إلا أنه كا ضعيفا، فمات قريبا من "الديبل" (كراتشي)، وولي "الحكم بن عوانه الكلبي"، وفي أيام الدولة العباسية، تولى "مفلس العبدي" ثغر السند، وولي "هشام بن عمرو التغلبي" السند بأمر من الخليفة العباسي "أبو جعفر المنصور"، وفتح ما استغلق من أرض السند، ثم ولي ثغر السند "عمر بن حفص بن عثمان"، وساهم في استقرار الحكم العربي في ذلك الإقليم كما قام "محمد بن الفضل بن ماهان" بحرب في أرض الهند وافتتح من بلادها.

----------


## بنت سبيل

بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك وجزاك خيرا على هذه الدرر

----------


## أبو مريم السني

(معارك الدولة الغزنوية في الهند)

موقعة "توهي جود"، سنة (367هـ/977م)قادها الأمير "سبكتكين" الغزنوي ضد الهند، وهي أول حملة توجهها الدولة الغزنوية إلى الهند، فقد وقعت هذه المعركة في "توهي جود" الواقعة بن غزنة ومدينة لاهور، حيث التقى مع ملك الهند "جايبال"، وانتهت المواجهات إلى توقيع معاهدة صلح مع ملك الهند.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

موقعة "لامغانات" سنة (368هـ/978م)
بسبب نقض ملك الهند "جايبال" لمعاهدة الصلح التي أبرمها مع سبكتكين الغزنوي، دفع بالأخير إلى شن حرب جديدة ضد الهند، والتقى بملك الهند وأوقع في صفوفه هزيمة منكرة في موقعة "لامغانات" في الحدود الشمالية للهند، وقرأت الخطبة وضربت السكة باسم الأمير "سبكتكين".

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح مدينة "بيشاور" سنة (391هـ/1000م)جاءت هذه الحملة بقيادة السلطان "محمود الغزنوي"، حيث جرد حوالي عشرة آلف فارس، واخضع مدينة بيشاور، وأصبحت من أملاك الدولة الغزنوية.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح مدينة "بهيته" سنة (393هـ/1002م)نجح السلطان "محمود الغزنوي" وهو في حملته إلى الهند، من إخضاع مدينة "بهيته" القريبة من مدينة "الملتان"، وعندما علم الزعيم الهندي "الراجا بيجي راي" بمقدم السلطان إلى الهند، اسقط في يده وتملكه الخوف، وبادر إلى شنق نفسه، وغنم السلطان الغزنوي في هذه الموقعة حوالي مائتين وسبعين فيلا.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح مدينة "الملتان" سنة (396هـ/1005م)قاد هذه الحملة السلطان "محمود الغزنوي" ضد حاكم الملتان الشيعي، "أبو الفتوح داوود بن نصر"، وقد استسلم أبو نصر للجيش الغزنوي، وأعلن ولاءه لهم، ووافق على دفع ضريبة مالية سنوية تقدر بحوالي عشرون ألف درهم، وبذلك سيطرت الدولة الغزنوية على إقليم الملتان.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

موقعة "ويهند" سنة (398هـ/1007م)جرد السلطان "محمود الغزنوي" حملته على الهند لملاقاة ملك الهند "أنندبال" ومعه قبائل الراجبوت، والتقوا في موقعة "ويهند" ولما لم يفلح الهنود في ردع المسلمين من احتلال بلادهم، اضطروا لطلب الصلح والأمان، فأعطاهم القائد الغزنوي ما طلبوه، في الوقت الذي اخضع معظم قلاعهم وقبض منهم على أموال طائل، تقدر بحوالي تسعين ألف ألف درهم.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح مدينة بهار" سنة (399هـ/1008م)من المعارك التي خاضها السلطان "محمود الغزنوي" على أرض الهند، تلك الحرب التي واجه فيها أحد حكام الهند الكبار والذي يدعى "نواسه سخبال"، وكان قد أعلن إسلامه ثم ارتد وعاد إلى وثنيته القديمة، واتخذ الغزنوي ذلك مبررًا لاجتياح الهند من جديد، فقبض على "نواسه" وأودعه السجن، وفرض على دولته ضريبة مالية سنوية تقدر بـ"أربعمائة ألف درهم"، كما أعاد مدينة بهار إلى الحكم الإسلامي من جديد.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح مدينة "كنكار" سنة (400هـ/1009م)زحف السلطان "محمود الغزنوي" لملاقاة أحد ملوك الهند، ويدعي بـ"ناكركوت"، وقد نجح السلطان من الاستيلاء على معظم البلاد التابعة له، كما استولى على أهم مدنهم وهي "كنكار"، وألزمهم بدفع جزية سنوية، كما حصل منهم على خمسين فيلا وألف فارس.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

حملة على إقليم "الملتان" سنة (401هـ/1010م)قاد هذه الحملة السلطان "محمود الغزنوي"، ضد حاكم "الملتان" داوود بن نصر، الذي نقض العهد الذي التزم به مع الدولة الغزنوية، وأعلن خروجه على طاعة الغزنويين، وقد نجح السلطان الغزنوي من احتلال الملتان، كما قبض على "داوود بن نصر" الشيعي، فأرسله إلى مدينة غزنة، وسجنه في قلعة "غوري" في أفغانستان، وبقى فيها حتى مات، وبذلك يكون السلطان "محمود" قد قضى نهائيا على الدولة العربية الشيعية في الملتان.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

موقعة "تهانسار" سنة (402هـ/1011م)قاد السلطان "محمود الغزنوي" هذه الحملة العسكرية ضد ملك الهند "جايبال"، وذلك في القرب من مدينة "تهانسار"، وقد حاول ملك الهند إغراء السلطان محمود بالمال والهدايا الكثيرة، من جملتها خمسون فيلا، إلا أن السلطان رفض هذا العرض، وفرض حصارًا على المدينة، وفتحها بقوة السلاح، وحطم أصنامها ومعابدها، وحمل معه إلى مدينة "غزنة" أحد أشهر أصنام المنطقة، ويدعى "تشاكرسوم،  "Chakarsum"، ووضعه على عتبة القصر، ليدوسه العابرين والخارجين بأقدامهم.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح إقليم "كشمير" سنة (406هـ/1015م)وجه  السلطان "محمود الغزنوي" اهتماماته الحربية تجاه إقليم "كشمير"، وتحقيقا لهذا الهدف، حمل حملة كبيرة على الإقليم، ونجح في فتحه ، واضطر حاكم "كشمير" إلى اعتناق الإسلام وبذلك يكون "محمود الغزنوي" أول فاتح لكشمير وأول ناشر للإسلام فيها.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح "كنوج" سنة (409هـ/1018)زحف السلطان "محمود الغزنوي" إلى الهند بهدف إخضاع مدينة "كنوج، Qanauj" وعندما اقتربت القوات الغزنوية منها، سارع ملكها إلى إعلان الاستسلام للغزنويين، وتم فتح "كنوج"، كما غنم المسلمون غنائم عظيمة، من ذلك أنه استولى على صنم ضخم من أصنام الهند مصنوع من الذهاب الخالص يقدر زته بـ"98,300" مثقال، وقد أطلق "محمود على المدينة اسم "خداداد، Khudadad "، أي عطاء الله ، بينما  كانت مجموع الأموال التي غنمها المسلمون حوالي "2,053,000" درهم، بالإضافة إلى ثلاثمائة وخمسين فيلا كانت بخدمة ملك "كنوج".

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح "كالنجار" سنة (410هـ/1019م)قاد السلطان "محمود الغزنوي" هذه الحملة ضد ملك الهند "راجا ناندا، Raja Nanda"، حاكم "كالنجار"، ورغم ما كان يتمتع به من قوة، إذ كان يمتلك "36,000" فارس و"45,000" راجل و"640" فيلا، إلا أنه عجز عن مقابلة الغزنويين، واستسلم بعد حرب ضروس، وتم قتله، وأعلن الهنود دخولهم في الإسلام، كما غنم الغزنويون حوالي خمسمائة وثمانين فيلا.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

حملة "الكجرات" سنة (409هـ/1018م)قاتدها السلطان "محمود الغزنوي" ضد ملك الكجرات "بيدا"، وحقق فيها انتصارًا كبيرًا، موقعًا هزيمة منكرة في صفوف الهنود، حتى أن الملك "بيدا" جرح في أرض المعركة، وغنم المسلمون فيها غنائم كثيرة ومنها مائتي فيل، كما أخضعت مدينة بارلي، Parly.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

معركة "سومنات" سنة (416هـ/1027م)قادها السلطان "محمود الغزنوي"، وهي من المعارك الإسلامية الفاصلة، لا في تاريخ الدولة الغزنوية فحسب، بل في تاريخ الحضارة الإسلامية، وقد احتلت هذه المكانة لأنها شكلت منعطفًا تاريخيا هامًا في تاريخ الإسلام في الهند، إذ نتيجة انتصار الغزنويون فيها، تمكن المسلمون من اختراق كافة أقاليم الهند الشمالية والوسطى، وأرست قواعد عهد إسلامي جديد استمر مئات السنين، إذ تهاوت بعدها أغلب ممالك الهند ووقفت عاجزة عن مواجهة حملات المسلمين المتكررة، حتى سماها المؤرخون بفتح الفتوح، وسومنات معبد هندوسي ضخم يقع في إقليم الكجرات.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

معركة "نهرواله" سنة (416هـ/1027م)في نفس العام الذي فتح فيه الغزنويون معبد "سومنات"، توجهوا إلى قلعة "نهرواله"، وهي إحدى القلاع الهندية الحصينة، وفتحها "محمود الغزنوي" وضمت إلى الدولة الغزنوية.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

موقعة "نرسي" سنة (421هـ/1030م)قادها "أحمد بن نياتكين" والي الهند من قبل الدولة الغزنوية، إذ أمره السلطان "محمود" بقيادة حملة عسكرية لإخضاع مدينة "نرسي"، وهي من المدنة الهندية الهامة، الواقعة في الأقاليم الهندية الوسطى، وفتحت المدينة، وضمت إلى الدولة الغزنوية في أفغانستان.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

موقعة "سارساتي" سنة (423هـ/1032م)قادها السلطان "مسعود بن محمود الغزنوي"، وهي مدينة من مدن كشمير الهامة، وقد فرض السلطان "مسعود" حصاره عليها حتى استسلمت للغزنويين.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

هذه المعارك الكثيرة التي شنها الجيش الغزنوي تجاه الهند أصيبت الدولة الغزنوية بالضعف الشديد، ولم يظهر في سيرة بقية السلاطين أية نشاطات حربية تذكر.


المراجع- عبدالقادر البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 14- 15، 17- 18، 21- 22 - 23 - 25 - 27 - 28، 35 - 36.
- العتبي، "تاريخ يميني" 1/ 20- 21، 94 - 99.
- ابن الأثير "الكامل في التاريخ" 9/ 318، 342- 343، 396.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

(معارك الدولة الغورية في الهند)
فتح "بهاتي وأوتشه" سنة (571هـ/1175م)جاءت هذه الحملة بقيادة السلطان الغوري "محمد بن سام الغوري"، ونجح من فتح "أوتشه"، الواقعة على ضفاف نهر "بنجناد"، سبعون ميلا جنون شرق الملتان، ثم فتح حصن "بهاتي" وهو حصن منيع يقع بين ملتان والور، وقد ولي تلك البلاد للأمير "علي كرياج"(1).

(1) عبدالقادر البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 65.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

حملة على إقليم "الكجرات" سنة (574هـ/1178م)قاد السلطان "شهاب الدين الغوري" جيشا لفتح الكجرات، إلا أنه فشل فشلا ذريعا في الصمود أمام مقاومة الهنود بقيادة الراي "بيهم ديف" حاكم الكجرات، و عاد بصعوبة بالغة إلى مدينة غزنة (2).

(2) عبدالقادر البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 66.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

احتلال مدينة "بيشاور" سنة (575هـ/1179م)نجح السلطان الغوري "شهاب الدين" من احتلال مدينة "بيشاور" من أيدي الغزنويين، وبذلك تسطر الدولة الغورية على المناطق الشمالية للهند (3).

(3) عبدالقادر البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 66.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح مدينة "لاهور" (580هـ/1184م)زحف السلطان "شهاب الدين الغوري" إلى مدينة "لاهور"، آخر المعاقل الغزنوية في شمال الهند، ولم يكن من السلطان الغزنوي "خسرو مالك" إلا أن يعلن عن إذعانه للغوريين، وتسليمهم المدينة سلما (4).


(4) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 66

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح مدينة "تهتها" سنة (581هـ/1185م)جدد السلطان الغوري حلمته على الهند، وواجه في هذه الحملة، حاكم مدينة "تهتها"، ألواقعة في إقليم السند، ضمن أراضي الباكستان، فأخضع المدينة، وحصل على غنائم مالية كبيرة(5).

(5) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 66

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح "سيالكوت" سنة (582هـ/1186م)كرر السلطان شهاب الدين الغوري حملته على مدينة "لاهور"، وذلك للتخلص من السلطان الغزنوي الذي أظهر العصيان على الغورية، وأخضع مدينة "سيالكوت" آخر المعاقل الغزنوية، وأسر السلطان الغزنوي وبعثه مقيدًا إلى مدينة غزنة، وأودعه سجن قلعة "غورستان" إلى أن مات فيها (6)

(6) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 66- 67.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

موقعة "تبر هنده" سنة (587هـ/1191م)توجه السلطان الغوري نحو قلعة تبرهنده"، حيث معقل راجوت الهنود الكبار، بينما تبعد القلعة عن مدينة "أجمير" حوالي مائة ميل شمالا، وقد وقعت معركة عنيفة بين الهنود والمسلمين، وحلت الهزيمة بجيش المسلمون، واضطروا للعودة إلى غزنة(7).

(7) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 67- 68.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح مدينة "سارسوتي" و"اجمير" سنة (588هـ/1192م)عاد السلطان "شهاب الدين الغوري" إلى الهند غازيا، وبصحبته حوالي أربعون ألف فارس، وحقق انتصارا كبيرا، إذ فتح مدينة "سارسوتي" و"هانسي" وهما إلى الجنوب من مرتفعات همالايا، كما أخضع مدينة "أجمير، وتمكن من قتل الرأي الهندي "باثورا Pathura"، والراي (8)"خاندي khandi"    


(8) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 69- 70.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح مدينة "دلهي" سنة (588هـ/1192م)قاد فتح مدينة "دلهي" الأمير "قطب الدين أيبك" مولى السلطان "شهاب الدين الغوري"، وكان هذا الفتح بمثابة انتكاسة كبرى لمعظم زعماء الهند، إذ آلت بعدها معظم أقاليم الهند للسيادة الإسلامية، وبذلك تكون الدولة الغورية أول دولة إسلامية تحقق هذا الفتح الكبير على أرض الهند(9).


(9) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 70.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

موقعة "كنوج qanauj" سنة (589هـ/1193م)شن السلطان "شهاب الدين الغوري" حربا جديدة ضد الهند، فوقعت مواجهة بينه وبين أحد ملوك الهند الكبار، ويدعى "الراي جاي تشاند، Rai Jai Chand"، حاكم مدينة "كنوج"، استطاع المسلمون أن يقتلوا "كنوج" ويغنموا غنائم كبيرة ويخضعوا المدينة لسيطرتهم الكاملة (10).


(10) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 70.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح قلعة "قولي"سنة (589هـ/1193م)

بعدما استقر الأمير الغوري "قطب الدين أيبك" في مدينة "دلهي"، وجه حملاته المتكررة على مواقع هندية مختلفة، كان منها قلعة "قولي" القريبة من مدينة "أكرار Agra"، التي فتحها المسلمو، وعقب هذا الفتح أعلن عن اتخاذ مدينة "دلهي" عاصمة جديدة للدولة الغورية(11).


(11) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 71.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح قلعة "بهانكر" وقلعة "بدايون" سنة (591هـ/1195م)نجح السلطان الغوري من فتح مواقع هندية كبيرة الأهمية كقلعة "بهانكر، Bhangar"، وقلعة "بدايون (12)، Badaon".

(12) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ"، 1/ 71.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح "نهرواله" سنة (593هـ/1197م)غزا السلان الغوري إقليم الكجرات، على شواطئ الهند الغربية، ونجح من احتلال وفتح مدينة "نهرواله"، والتي تبعد حوالي أربعين ميلا عن مدينة "الكجرات" الساحلية (13).


(13) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ"، 1/ 71 - 72.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

(معارك الدولة المملوكية في الهند)
فتح "سراي تالاواري" سنة (612هـ/1215م)قاد هذه الحملة السلطان المملوكي "شمس الدين التتمش"، وذلك لمواجهة السلطان "تاج الدين يلدز"، أحد السلاطين خرجوا عن طاعة الدولة المملوكية الجديدة، وقد ألحق السلان المملوكي به هزيمة كبيرة وتم أسر يلدز وإخضاع مدينة"سراي تالاواري"(1).
(1) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ"، 1/ 90.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح حصون "بهانكار" سنة (614هـ/1217م)واجه السلطان "شمس الدين التتمش" أحد السلاطين المسلمين في الهند ويدعى "ناصر الدين قباتشه"، وهو أحد أتباع السلطان "قطب الدين أيبك"، كان يسيطر على الملتان واوتشه، وقد دفع عصيانه بالتتمش إلى تجريد حملاته ضده، لذلك بادر "قباتشه" إلى إعلان الاعة والولاء لدولة المماليك الأتراك، وأرسل أحد أولاده لقبول الصلح، فأخضع "التتمش" (بهانكار) وهي أحص قلاع الملتان(2).


(2) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ"، 1/ 90.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

مواجهة "جلال الدين منكوبرتي" سنة (618هـ/1221م)قاد سلطان المماليك "التتمش" حربا ضد سلطان الدولة الخوارزمية "جلال الدين منكوبرتي"، حيث حاول السلطان الخوارزمي إيجاد موقع قدم لدولته في الهند بعدما حطم المغول عروش الدولة الخوارزمية، وقد منعه التتمش من تحقيق ذلك بعدما طرده من الهند، ليهرب مرغما إلى العراق(3).


(3) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ"، 1/ 91.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

احتلال "بيهار" و"لكنهوتي" سنة (622هـ/1225م)نجح السلطان "التتمش" من احتلال "بيهار" و"لكنهوتي" وهي مدن هندية هامة تقع إلى الغرب من البنغال(4).

(4) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ"، 1/ 91.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح حصون "رنتبور" سنة (623هـ/1226م)قاد السلطا "التتمش" حملة عسكرية تجاه ولاية مالوا وأخضع أحد أهم حصونها في "رانتنبور" الواقعة إلى الجنوب من دلهي(5).

(5) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ"، 1/ 92.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح قلعة "ماندور (سنة 624هـ/1226م)جرد السلان "التتمش" جيشًا لإخضاع قلعة "ماندور" وهي من المواقع الهامة ضمن ولاية مالوا وسط الهند، وتبعد عن جيبور حوالي (15 ميلا) شمالا، (6).


(6) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 93.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح مدينة "جواليور" (سنة 629هـ/1231م)استطاع سلطان الدولة المملوكية من إسقاط مدينة "جواليور" أحد مدن الهند الهامة، والتي تقع إلى الغرب من مدينة الله أباد، وجنوب مدينة دلهي (7).


(7) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 94.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

فتح مدينة "أوتشين" و"بهلسا" (سنة 631هـ/1233م)نجح السلطان "التتمش" من احتلال "نهلسا" وهي أحد مواقع الحج الهندي المقدسة والواقعة ضمن ولاية مالوا، كما أسقط مدينة "أوتشين" العاصمة القديمة لمقاطعة مالوا، وحطم معظم الأصنام فيها (8).


(8) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 95.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

حملة ضد "مالك إياس" (سنة 637هـ/1239م)جاءت هذه الحملة بقيادة السلطانة "رضية بنت التتمش" وتمكنت السلطانة من إلحاق الهزيمة بجيش مالك إياس حاكم الملتان، الذي أعلن عن تمرده وعصيانه على السلطانة المملوكية الجديدة، وضمت الملتان إلى سلطانها من جديد (9).


(9) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 121.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

احتلال مدينة "تبرهنده" (سنة 637هـ/1239م)شنت السلطانة "رضية" حربا ضد "تبرهنده" ونجحت في إعادتها إلى ملكها (10).

(10) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 123.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

سقوط مدينة "لاهور" بيد المغول (سنة 639هـ/1421م)لما اجتاحت الجيوش المغولية الدولة الخوارزمية، تمت مطاردة السلطان "جلال الدين" إلى الهند، مما جعل المغول يلاحقونه، فوصلت القوات المغولية إلى "لاهور" وأسقطتها، وهرب حاكمها "مالك قرقوش" إلى دلهي، وذلك في عهد السلطان المملوكي "معز الدين برهام بن التتمش" (11).


(11) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 125 - 126.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

اجتياح المغول لـ"أوتشه" سنة (642هـ/1244م)في عهد السلطان المملوكي "علاء الدين مسعود شاه بن فيروز شاه"، اجتاح المغول مدينة "أوتشه" الواقعة في ولاية "خانديش" (12).


(12) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 128- 129.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

إخضاع مدينة "الملتان" سنة (644هـ/1246م)بعدما أعلنت بعض القبائل في الملتان عن رفضها لدولة المماليك، وذلك في فترة الاجتياح المغولين فقد قاد السلطان "ناصر الدين محمود بن التتمش" حملة واسعة عليها، وحينما وصلها ودخلت جيوشه المدينة، أدب القبائل وأعاد المدينة إلى السلطة المملوكية (13).


(13) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 129.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

إخضاع مدينة "ميوات" (سنة 646هـ/1247م) نجح السلطان "ناصر الدين بن التتمش" في إخضاع مدينة "ميوات"، بعدما أعلنت تمردها على السلطة المملوكية، وقضى على التمرد فيها (14).


(14) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 129.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

قمع تمرد "رانتنبور" سنة (646هـ/1248م)قاد السلطان "ناصر الدين بن التتمش" حربا تأديبية ضد قبائل "رانتنبور" التي أعلنت عن تمردها وعصيانها ضد دلوة المماليك(15).


(15) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 129.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

حملة ضد إقليم الملتان سنة (648ه/1250م)حمل السلطان "ناصر الدين بن التتمش" حملة عسكرية ضد إقليم الملتان المتمرد، حيث نجح في إعادة الإقليم إلى السيادة الإسلامية المملوكية (16).


(16) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 129 - 130.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

إخضاع مدينتي "كواليار ومالوا" سنة (649هـ/1251م)زحف السلطان "ناصر الدي بن التتمش" تجاه المدائن الهندية التي مازالت تدين بسيادتها للزعيم الهندي "الراي تشاهر اكاري" وبرغم ما يمتلكه الزعيم الهندي من قوات حربية كبيرة،، إلا أنه مني بهزيمة منكرة أمام قوات المماليك، وتم للمماليك السيطرة على حصون المنطقة ومدنها الهامة، كمدينة "كواليار ومالوا و تشاندري" وحصن ناروار(17).

(17) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 130.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

إخضاع "اوتشه وتبرهنده والملتان" سنة (651هـ/1253م)توجه السلطان "ناصر الدين بن التتمش" نحو "اوتشه وتبرهنده والملتان لإعادتها للسيادة المملوكية، بعدما عصت عليهم وخرجت على طاعتهم، وقد نجح في إخضاعها وضمها إلى سلطنة دلهي، وعين عليها القائد ارسلان خان حاكما عليها(18).

(18) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 130.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

اجتياح "بيجنور وكاتيهار واوده" سنة (652هـ/1254م)قاد السلطان "ناصر الدين بن التتمش" حملة ضد المرتفعات الجبلية في "بيجنور Bijnor"، ونجح في إخضاعها والسيطرة عليها، ثم توجه لإخضاع "كاتيهار Katihar" حيث فتحها وسيطر عليها، ثم احتل(19) "اوده Oudeh".

(19) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 130 - 131.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

مواجهة الغزو المغولي للهند سنة (655هـ/1257م)واحة السلطان "ناصر الدين بن التتمش" خطر الغزو المغولي للهند الذي بات يهدد سلطة المماليك المسلمين هناك، حيث زحف المغول ووصلوا إلى المناطق الشمالية للهند وتحديدا على مشارف إقليم الملتان وقد تمثل موقف السلطا بالعنف والقوة تجاههم، فواجههم بقواته العسكرية ونجح في صدهم عن بلاده عائدين إلى خراسا التي سبق وأن استلبوها من الدولة الخوارزمية(20).

(20) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 132.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

إخضاع منطقة "لاخنوتي Lahnauty" سنة (655هـ/1257م)وجه السلطان "ناصر الدين بن التتمش" أحد قواده ويدعى "جلال الدين جاني" نحو "لاخنوتي" للسيطرة عليها فزحف بجيش كبير واستطاع بعد مقاومة عنيفة من قبل الهنود، أن يفتحها ويسيطر عليه (21).

(21) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 132.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

حملة "ميوات Miwat" سنة (658ه/1260م)قاد السلطان "ناصر الدين بن التتمش" بحملة تأديبية ضد بلاد "ميوات"، التي حاولت الخروج على طاعته والتمرد على سلطنة دلهي الإسلامية، ونجح في تحقيق هذه المهمة، بل وأدب معها كل الضياع والقرى التابعة لها(22).

(22) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 134.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

حملة "باتيالي Patiali وكانبيلا Kanpila" سنة (664هـ/1265م)شرع السلطان "غياث الدين بلبن" أحد زعماء دولة المماليك الكبار، في توجيه حملة عسكرية ضد "باتيالي" و"كانبيلا"، وحقق فيها انتصارات كبيرة، وبنى فيها حصونا وقلاعا منيعة، ثم وصل إلى مدينة "كايثار kaithar"، وقد مارس فيها وفي سكانها سياسة بشعة من التدمير والقتل ليؤكد المؤرخ "البدايوني" أنه قتل معظم سكانها بينما أخذ نساؤها سبايا إلى دلهي(23).

(23) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 185- 186.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

موقعة "باغ سبز Bagh Subs" سنة (683هـ/1284م)قادها السلطان المملوكي "غياث الدينن بلبن"، الواقعة على ضفاف نهر لاهور، ونجح في إلحاق هزيمة منكرة في صفوف القوات الهندية التي استسلمت للجيش المملوكي(24).

(24) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 188- 200.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

مواجهة الغزو المغولي سنة (686هـ/1287م)
وجه السلطان "معز الدين كايكوباد بن بلبن" حملة عسكرية لمواجهة الخطر المغولي على الأراضي المملوكية في الهند، حيث باتت الملتان ولاهور معا كانت هذه الحملة بقيادة الشيخ بارباك الذي حمل لقب "خان جيهان"، حيث طارد المغول وتعقبهم إلى أن استطاع اللحاق وأسر غالبيتهم وقلت أعدادًا كبيرة منهم(25).

(25) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 221.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

معارك الدولة الخلجية الأفغانية
مواجهة المغول سنة (691هـ/1291م)وجه السلطان جلال الدي فيروز الخلجي الأفغاني حملة ضد تهديدات المغول لإقليم السند والتي تشكل الحدود الشمالية لسلطنة الخلجيين في دلهي، والتقت بالمغول على مشارف السند، وحالت قوات المسلمين بين المغول وبين تحقيق توسعهم في مناطق المسلمين في الهند إذ ألحق بهم هزيمة كبيرة وأجبرهم على طلب الصلح وقبل المسلمون بقاءس المغول في الهند، حيث شرعوا يعتنقوا الإسلام ثم أسكنهم السلطان مدينة "غياثبور(1) Ghyathpur".


(1)  البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 236

----------


## أبو مريم السني

حملة تجاه "مانداوار Mandawar" سنة (691هـ/1291م)قاد السلطان جلال الدين خلجي حملة عسكرية ضد "مانداوار"، التي أعلنت عصياها ضد السلطة الخلجية في الهند، فخربها وسلبها بعدما وقعت في قبضته، وقد كانت الحملة عبارة ع حملة تأديبيبة(2).


(2) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 236

----------


## أبو مريم السني

حملة ضد الملتان سنة (696هـ/1296م)حرك السلطان علاء الدين خلجي حملة حربية بقيادة "الغ بيك" و"ألب خان"، ضد أركالي خان الذي استعصى على طاعة الدولة الخلجية و اعتصم بحصون وقلاع الملتان وعندما وصلت القوات الخلجية إلى المنطقة، فرضت عليها حصارًا شديدًا حتى أجبر الأهالي على طلب الصلح فصالحهم وغنم منهم، وأخذ منهم الولاء للدولة الخلجية(3).


(3) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 248

----------


## أبو مريم السني

مواجهة المغول سنة (698هـ/1298م)بعد تجديد العدوان المغولي ضد سلطة دلهي أيام حكم الأسرة الخلجية واختراقهم لنهر السند حرك السلطان علاء الدين الخلجي جيشا بقيادة "الغ خان"، وتغلق خان لمواجهة المغول في منطقة السند، والتقى الجمعان في موقعة "جارين مانجهور Jarin Manjhur"، واستطاع القائدين الخلجيين من إلحاق الهزيمة بالقوات المغولية، وسلب أموالهم وأسرار الكثيرين منهم(4).

(4) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 249

----------


## أبو مريم السني

المواجهة المغولية الثانية سنة (698هـ/1298م)واجه السلطان علاء الدين خلجي المغولي للمرة الثانية، حينما كرر المغول هجماتهم ضد دولة المسلمين في الهند، حيث قاد الجيش المغولي "قتلق خواجه Qutluq Khawaja"، الذي زحف م بلاد ما وراء النهر بجيش مغولي كبير، ويهدف إلى إسقاط الدولة الخلجية وعاصمتها مدينة دلهي، ولذلك جهز السلطان علاء خلجي جيشًا كبيرًا بقيادة "ألغ خان" وظفر "خان" ووقعت بينهما معركة عنيفة، وقد عرفت الموقعة باسم "كيلي Gili"، حيث قتل فيها القائد الخلجي "ظفر خان"، إلا أن جيش الدولة الخلجية تمكن من إلحاق الهزيمة بقوات المغول ليعلن السلطان عن انتصاره على المغول(5).

(5) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 250

----------


## أبو مريم السني

المواجه المغولية الثالثة سنة (698هـ/1298م)في نفس العام عاد المغول يهاجمون الدولة الخلجية الأفغانية في دلهي وجاء جيش المغول بقيادة "تارغي Targh"، حيث بلغ عدد قواته حوالي مائة ألف من المشاة الرجالة، وعشرون ألفًا من الفرسان، ونجحوا من إسقاط مدينة "باران" كما حوصر حاكمها الخلجي "مالك فخر الدين اميردار" فأرسل إليه السلطان جدة لتقوم على تخليصه وتخليص باران من العدوان المغولي بقيادة "تغلق غازي الملك"، ونجدة ثانية بقيادة "مالك فخر الدين" واشتبكوا مع المغول في معركة حامية، ونجحوا من تخليص المدينة بعدما هزم المغول، ووقع قائد المغول "تارغي" أسير بيد المسلمين، وأرسل إلى السلطان في دلهي(6).

(6) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 250.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

المواجهة المغولية الرابعة سنة (698هـ/1298م)كرر المغول اعتداءاتهم على سلطنة دلهي الإسلامية للمرة الرابعة، والغريب في الأمر أن قيادة الجيش المغولي هذه المرة كانت مسلمة حيث قادها "محمد ترتاق خان Turtaq Khan" و"علي بيك المغلي" أحد أبناء الأسرة المغولية الحاكمة في إقليم خراسان، وقد نجح المغول من احتلال "ناكور" ومرتفعات "سيرمور"، الواقعة في المناطق الشمالية للهند، ولما استشعر علاء الدين الخلجي خطرهم سارع إلى تجريد جيش كبير لملاقاة المغول ومنعهم من التوسع تجاه العاصمة دلهي، فعين القائد "مالك مانيك" والقائد "مالك تغلق"، والتقى جيش المسلمين في الهند مع المغول على ضفاف نهر "راه آب Rah Ab" ووقعت المعركة واستبسل الطرفان، وأبدى المغول شجاعة فائقة، إلا  أن الغلبة كانت للمسلمين في الهند، وقتل القائد المغولي(7).

(7) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 251- 252.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

المواجهة المغولية الخامسة سنة (698هـ/1298م)وجه المغول حملتهم الخامسة ضد سلطنة دلهي وذلك للانتقام لزعيمهم الذي قتل على يد الخلجيين في الهند، وجاءت هذه الحملة بقيادة "إقبال مند" و"كوبك"، حيث اجتاحوا حدود الملتان، وباتوا يهددون الدولة الخلجية في الهند لذلك سارع علاء الدين الخلجي إلى تجهيز جيش بقيادة "مالك نائب" و"مالك تغلق" وبدأت المطاردات بين الجانبين، وتمكن المسلمون في الهند م هزيمة المغول وردهم على أعقابهم، وتم أسر القائد المغولي "كوبك"، إلا أن التتار افتدوه بالمال وأطلق سراحه مع بقية الأسرى، ومن يومها انقشعت الهجمات المغولية عن الهند، بل وتلاشت نهائيا ولم يعد للمغول أية اهتمامات نحو الهند، بسبب قوة المقاومة وصلابة المسلمين(8).


(8) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 252.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

حملة الكجرات وموقعة "نهرواله" سنة (698هـ/1298م)أرسل السلطان علاء الدين الخلجي حملة عسكرية إلى  إقليم "الكجرات"، بقيادة "ألغ خان"، لملاقاة حاكم الكجرات "راي كاران Rai Karan"، الذي بات يهدد سلطنة دلهي ويخلق في وجهها المتاعب الكثيرة بما يمتلكه من قوة عسكرية قوية والتقى الجمعان في موقعة "نهرواله" وبعد قتال شديد تمكن المسلمون من القبض على الزعيم الكجراتي، وبذلك تم فتح الإقليم وإخضاعه على يد المسلمين(9).

(9) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 256.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

حملة "رانتنبهور Rantanbhor"، سنة (699هـ/1299م)وجه السلطا علاء الدين خلجي حملة عسكرية لإخضاع قلاع وحصون "رانتنبهور"، بقيادة "ألغ خان"، بينما قاد الجيش الهندي الزعيم الهندوسي "الراجا هاميرديف Rai Hamir Dev"، وقد تمكن المسلمون من هزيمة الهنود، واضطر القائد الهندي إلى الفرار نحو قلاع وحصون "رانتبهور" وبصحبته كامل قواته العسكرية، الأمر الذي استدعى القائد الخلجي للاتصال بالسلطان مباشرة يطلب منه الحضور بالإمدادات الحربية فتحرك السلطان إلى أرض المعركة وفرض على الهندوس حصارا قويا ثم فتحت القلعة وتم قتل القائد الهندي(10).

(10) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 257.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

حملة "تشيتور Chittor" سنة (699هـ/1299م)أمر السلطا علاء الدين الخلجي قائده "ألغ خان" بالزحف تجاه "تشتيور" حيث نجح في فتحها وإخضاعها ليد الدولة الخلجية في دلهي وقد أطلق عليها بعد فتحها اسم "خضر آباد"(11).

(11) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 257- 258.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

حملة "مالوا Mallwa" سنة (700هـ/1300م)أصدر السلطا علاء الدين خلجي أوامره للقائد "عبدالملك شهاب الملتاني" للزحف على "مالوا" الخاضعة للحكم الهندوسي وضد حاكمها الراي "كوكا Koka"، وعلى الرغم من قوة الهندوس الكبيرة إلا أن المسلمين حققوا انتصارًا كبيرًا على القوات الهندية وتم فتح "مالوا"، حتى إن الشعراء المسلمين امتدحوه على هذا الفتح العظيم على أرض الهند(12).

(12) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 264.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

حملة "جالوا"، سنة (701هـ/1301م)قادها "كمال الدين كرك" أحد قادة الدولة الخلجية في الهند، وذلك للتخلص من أحد زعماء الهنود والذي يعرف بـ"كنهار ديف kanhar dev"، وهو ممن ثار وتمرد على حكم الدولة الخلجية في بلاد الهند، وتمكن القائد الخلجي من إخضاع "جالور وقتل "كنهار ديف"(13).

(13) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 265.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

حملة "تيلانق Tilang"، سنة (702هـ/1302م)أرسل السلطان علاء الدين خلجي جيشا كبيرًا بقيادة "مالك كافور"، وذلك لاحتلال بعض المناطق الهندوسية الواقعة إلى الجنوب من الهند، مثل "تيلانق Tilang" و"مرهت Marhat"، وهي ممالك هندية قديمة، وقد حقق الخلجيون انتصارات كبيرة في تلك المواقع (14).


(14) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 265

----------


## أبو مريم السني

حملة "ارنكال Arankal" سنة (709هـ/1309م)وجه السلطا علاء الدين خلجي أحد قادته الكبار ويدعى "مالك كافور" وذلك لفتح "ارنكال"، وهي عاصمة  "تيلنكانا القديمة Telingana"، وتم للمسلمين فتح المدينة صلحا، حيث وافق حاكمها الراي "نادر ديف" على دفع الجزية للمسلمين (15).

(15) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 265.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

حملة "معبر ودهرا ساميدرا" سنة (710هـ/1310م)حرك السلطان علاء الدين الخلجي حملة عسكرية تجاه "معبر" و"دهراساميدرا Dorasamidra" الممتدة على سواحل "كرومندل Cromoendal"، وواجه المسلمون فيها مقاومة عنيفة من الهنود، إلا أنهم نجحوا في فتحها والسيطرة عليها واستطاع قائد الحملة "خواجه حجي" من جمع غنائم كبيرة، منها (312 فيلا) و(20 ألف فرس) وقد شارك في هذه الحملة المؤرخ الشهير "أمير خسرو"(16).


(16) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 265- 266.
- Majumdar,p.297

----------


## أبو مريم السني

حملة "ديفاجيري DEvagiri" سنة (707هـ/1307م)بعث السلطان علاء الدين خلجي حملة عسكرية بقيادة "مالك كافور" ضد الزعيم الهندوسي "رام تشاندرا ديفا Ramchadradeva"، حاكم "ديفاجيري"، وحيما علم عن نية المسلمين بفتح بلاده، سارع إليهم بالإعلان عن الاستسلام، ووافق على دفع الجزية للدولة الخلجية(17).

(17) البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 283.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*(المعارك الإسلامية في عهد دولة آل تغلق)
حملة مقاطعة الدكن، سنة (721هـ/1322م)**أرسل السلطان غياث الدين تغلق حملة عسكرية تجاه "الدكن" وذلك بقيادة (ألغ خان)، قاصدًا القبائل الهندية "كاكاتيه KaKatya"، وزعيمها الهندوسي "براتا بارود راديفا الثاني Prataparudradevall" الذي سعى إلى تعزيز قواته العسكرية في قلعة "وارنكال Warangal"، لمواجهة الدولة التغلقية، فباشر إلى إعلان عصيانه على الدولة، ورفض دفع الضرائب المستحقة عليه لسلطنة دلهي، وعندما التقى الجيشان، فشل "الغ خان" من إخضاع القلعة وحاكمها، واضطر عائدًا إلى دلهي** (1).
(1)* *Majumdar,An Advanced History of India,p.307*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الحملة الثانية على مقاطعة الدكن، سنة (721هـ/1322هـ)**بعث السلطان "غياث الدين تغلق" حملة عسكرية ثانية لإخضاع قلعة "وارنكال Warangal" الواقعة في إقليم الدكن، وهي بمثابة مملكة هندية صغيرة، وقد نجح المسلمون من إسقاطها، واستسلم زعيمها وأرسل إلى مدينة دلهي،  وتم إخضاع معظم المناطق التابعة لقبائل "كاكاتيا"، وأطلق المسلمون على مدينة "وارنكال" اسم "سلطانبور"، وبذلك أنهى التغلقيون على تلك المملكة الهندية الصغرة**(2).
(2)* *البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 297.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*حملة "تيلانك Tilang" سنة (723هـ/1323م)**قاد "الغ خان" حملة عسكرية ضد "تيلانك"، وذلك بأمر من السلطان غياث الدين تغلق"، وقد تمكنت قوات المسلمين من الدخول إلى قلاع وحصون "تيلانك"، وقبضت على الزعيم الهندي "لادار مهاديو Ladar Mahadeo"، وعلى أسرته واتباعه، ثم أخضع المسلمون مدينة "جاجبور Jajpur"، عاصمة "أوريسا"، ومدينة "بيدار Bidar" القريبة من مدينة حيدر آباد**(3).
(3)* *البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 299، Hunter,W,Gazetteer of India, 2/419*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*حملة البنغال سنة (724هـ/1324م)**دفعت الحرب الأهلية التي وقعت في إقليم البنغال سنة 722هـ/1322م، بالسلطان "غياث الدين تغلق" للتدخل المباشر في شؤون الإقليم المضطرب، إذ جهز جيشًا بقيادته قاصدًا "لخنوتي Lakhnauti" وهي إحدى مدن البنغال الهامة، وحينما وصلها أعلن حاكمها "ناصر الدين" استسلامه وطاعته وولاءه للسلطان التغلقي، وما كان من السلطان "غياث الدين" إلا أن أعلن عن إقراره بحكم "ناصر الدين" على البنغال، لتصبح تابعة لسلطنة دلهي التغلقية**(4).
(4)* *البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 299، Majumdar, op-cit,p.308*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "كالانور Kalanor"، سنة (729هـ/1329م)**أعقب الاجتياح المغولي الذي تعرضت له الهند على يد القائد المغولي "نارا شيرين" أحد زعماء المغول في مملكة خراسان، حيث نجح في اجتياح مناطق عديدة قريبة من مدينة دلهي، وقد أوقع في صفوف المسلمين مجازر ومذابح بشعة، الأمر الذي دفع بالسلطان "محمد بن تغلق" إلى مواجهة المغول في موقعة "كالانور"، وأوقع بهم هزيمة اضطرهم إلى الفرار**(5).
(5)* *البدايوني، "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 305.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*حملة "هيماتشال Himachal" (سنة 738هـ/1337م)**أرسل السلطان "محمد بن تغلق" حملة عسكرية بلغ عددها أكثر من ثمانون ألف فارس، وذلك لفتح مرتفعات "هيماتشال" الواقعة بين الصين شمالا والهند جنوبًا، وهي التي تعرف حاليًا باسم "همالايا"، إلا أن جيش المسلمين تعرض إلى محنة خطيرة، فقد على آثرها حتى المؤن والأرزاق، الأمر الذي جعل سكان تلك المناق قادرين على مواجهة المسلمين، وإيقاع أعدد كبيرة من القتلى في صفوفهم، وردهم على أعقابهم إلى مدينة دله**(6).
(6)** البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 308.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "لاخنوتي Laknauti" (سنة 739ه/1338م)كان لإعلان "مالك فخر الدين السلحدار" حاكم سنركانو"، عصيانه وتمرده على السلطة المركزية في دلهي، وتنصيب نفسه سلطانًا مستقلا عليها، سببا في وقوع حرب بينه وبين حاكم آل تغلق في المنطقة، وهو القائد "قدر خان"، حيث دارت حربًا ضروسا بين الجانبين في موقعة "لاخنوتي"، فشلت الدولة التغلقية من تحقيق أي انتصار على أولئك المتمردين المسلمين (7).
(7) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 308، 309.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*حملة "سنركانو Sunarganow" (سنة 741هـ/1430م)زحف السلطان "محمد بن تغلق" بجيش كبير قاصدصا "سنركانو" وذلك لمواجهة التمرد والعصيان الذي أعلنه "مالك فخر الدين"، ونجح بعد قتال شديد في إخضاع "سنركانوا" وقبض على "مالك فخر الدين" وأمر بقتله ومصادرة كل ممتلكاته (8).
(8) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 309.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "تيلانك Tilang" (سنة 742هـ/1341م)بعدما قاد "بهمان شاه" أحد الزعماء المسلمين في الهند تمردًا على سلطة "محمد بن تغلق" في بلاد الم عبر الواقعة على السواحل الغربية للهند، زحف سلطان دلهي للحد من مخاطر ذلك التمرد، وحينما التقت قواته بقوات المترمدين في موقعت "تيلانك"، أصيب بالمرض الذي أجبره على ترك المعركة والعودة إلى دلهي (9).
(9) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 309.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*(سنة 744هـ/1343م) وما بعدهاتعرضت الدولة التغلقية من (سنة 744هـ/748هـ - 1343م/1347م) إلى حالة من الفوضى والاضطرابات، انتشرت في معظم المناطق التابعة لسلطنة دلهي، ولم يبق سوى القليل من المناطق التي لم تعلن حالة الثورة والتمرد، إلى أن اعتلى السلطة السلطان "فيروز شاه تغلق"، الذي نجح في إعادة الهيبة إلى الدولة من جديد.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "كايتهر Kaithar" (سنة 782هـ/1380م)قادها السلطان "فيروز شاه تغلق"، وذلك للقضاء على الزعيم الهندوسي "الراي خوتشار Khuchar" حاكم منطقة "كايتهر" الواقعة في  إقليم الكجرات، ولم يتمكن الزعيم الهندي من مواجهة الجيش الإسلامي، ليولي هاربا، وطاردته قوات "فيروز شاه" حتى قضى على قواته نهائيًا(10).
(10) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 335.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*مواجهة المغول (سنة 800هـ/1397م)راحت القوات المغولية تهدد المناطق الشمالية التابعة لسيادة الدولة التغلقية، إذ نجح القائد المغولي "ميرزا بير محمد" حفيد الأمير تيمور لنك، وملك بلاد ما وراء النهر، من اجتياز الحدود الهندية الشمالية واصلا إلى مدينة "اوتشه Uchh"، الواقعة ضمن مناطق الملتان، وقد صمدت قلعتها بوجه الزحف والحصار المغولي، كما جاءها نجدة من العاصمة دلهي بقيادة "مالك تاج الدين بختيار" والتي ارغمت المغول على التراجع والانسحاب عن حصار أوتشه، إلا أن المغول أوقعوا المسلمين بكمين قتل منهم أعداد كبيرة، وراح قائد المغول يطارد فلولهم إلى أ، وصل إلى مدينة الملتان، التي فرض عليها حصار إلى أن أعلنت استسلامها(11).
(11) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 352، 353، أحمد بن عربشاه "عجائب المقدور في نوائب تيمور" ص162، 163.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*مواجهة "تيمور لنك" (سنة 801هـ/1398م)زحف المغول نحو الهند بقيادة الأمير "تيمور لنك"، حيث وصلت طلائعه الحربية إلى مدينة "تولامبه Tulumba" الواقعة على ضفاف نهر تشيلم Jhelam، فأسقطها، ثم وصل إلى الملتان، وقتل كل الأسرى الذين كانوا معه ومع "ميرزا"، ثم اسقط قلعة "بهات Bhat"، وقتل سكانها جميعًا، وأخضع "سامانا Samana"، و"ديبالبور Dipalpur"، ووصل إلى "دؤاب Doab"، وقتل سكانها، ثم عسكر مقابل مدينة "لوني Luni"، والتي تبعد عن مدينة دلهي حوالي سبعة أميال، وأمر تيمور لنك بقتل ثلاثة آلاف أسير (12).
(12) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 356، 357، أحمد بن عربشاه "عجائب المقدور في نوائب تيمور" ص165، 166.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*مواجهة "يتمور لنك" الثانية، (سنة 801هـ/ 1398م)بعد العبور الذي حققه المغول عبر نهر "جمنا"، عسكرت القوات التيمورية في مدينة "فيروز آباد" بعد إسقاطها، والتقى به المسلمين بعدما التحم الجيشان، حيث دارت معركة عنيفة أدت إلى قتل جميع جيش المسلمين، مما دفع بالسلطاطن "محمود بن فيروز شاه" للهروب نحو إقليم الكجرات، وبذلك سقطت مدينة "دلهي" حاضرة الدولة التغلقية بيد "تيمور لنك"، الذي أمر بأسر معظم سكان المدينة وإرسالهم إلى "سمرقند" عاصمة الإمبراطورية المغولية(13).
(13) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 357، 358، أحمد بن عربشاه "عجائب المقدور في نوائب تيمور" ص167، 168، 169، 170.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "كايتهار Kaithar" (سنة 802هـ/1399م)قادها القائد "إقبال خان" أحد زعماء الدولة التغلقية المنهارة، وذلك لإعادة بناء الدولة من جديد، فواجه الزعيم الهندوسي "الراي هارسنك Harsingh"، وأسقط مدينة "كايتهار" التابعة له(14).
(14) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 359.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "بايتالي Baitali" (سنة803هـ/1400م)نجح القائد التغلقي "إقبال خان" في موقعة "بايتالي" من إلحاق هزيمة نكراء بجيش  الزعيم الهندوسي "الراي سير Sir‏"، الذي كان مسيطرًا على منطقة كالباني Kalapani"، الواقعة على ضفاف النهر الأسود (15).
(15) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 415.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "أجودهان Ajudhan" (سنة 803هـ/1400م)في هذه الموقعة التقى جيش "خضر خان" أحد قادة الدولة التغلقية، بجيش "شمس الدين خان" أحد الخارجين على طاعة الدولة التغلقية قبل انهيارها على يد المغول، حيث هزم في هذه المعركة (16).
(16) History of the Lodi,pp.66-67*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "كوليار Gwaliar" (سنة 805هـ/1402م)قادها "إقبال خان"، انتقامًا من الزعيم الهندوسي "الراي هارسنك Harsingh"، الذي استولى عليها غدرًا من يد المسلمين، مستغلا الظروف التي مرت بها الدولة التغلقية إمام الغزو التيموري للهند، وبعد مواجهات كبيرة، استطاع "إقبال خان" من إعادة القلعة إلى حكم المسلمين (17).
(17) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 415.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "ايتاوا Itawa" (سنة 807هـ/1404م)زحف القائد "إقبال خان" لملاقاة الزعيم الهندوسي "هارسنك"، في قلعة "ايتاوا" التي فرض عليها حصارًا طويلا، حتى طلب الهندوس الصلح من المسلمين، مقابل القبول بطاعة المسلمين ودفع ما يطلبونه من مال (18).
(18) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 416.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "روبار Rupar" (سنة 808هـ/1405م)زحف القائد التغلقي "إقبال خان" للسيطرة على "سامانا" ومنها تحول إلى "روبار" الواقعة في مقاطعة "امبالا Umballa"، وتحديدًا شمال مدينة "امبالا"، وقد نجح القائد المسلم من وضع يده عليها، كما قبض على حاكمها "بهرام خان ترك باشا" وقطع رأسه، ثم عاد منها إلى مدينة الملتان (19).
(19) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 417.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "اجودهان Ajudhan" (سنة 808هـ/ 1405م)واجه "إقبال خان" في هذه الموقعة الزعيم الأفغاني المتمرد "خضر خان"، ودارت المعركة في موقعة "اجودهان" الواقعة على ضفاف نهر "ستلج Satlaj"، واجودهان هو الاسم القديم لمدينة الهندوس "باكبتان Pakpattan"، وقد فشل "إقبال خان" في هذه الموقعة فشلا ذريعا، وقتل فهيا وقطع رأسه، وأرسل إلى مدينة "فاتحبور" القريبة من الملتان، والتي تخضع لسيطرة الأفغان (20).
(20) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 419.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*(سنة 708هـ/ 1405م)عاد السلطان التغلقي "محمود شاه" من مدينة "قانوج" التي التجأ إليها إثر الاجتياح التيموري لمدينة "دلهي"، عاد إلى مدينة دلهي بعدما غادرها "تيمور لنك" بدعوة من الأمراء، وجلس من جديد على عرش دلهي (21).
(21) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 419.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*مواجهة القوة الأفغانية (سنة 809هـ/1406م)زحف السلطان محمود شاه بجيشه نحو "قانوج Qanauj" التي أخضعها الأفغان بعد مغادرته لها، وذلك لمواجهة السلطان الأفغاني الطموح "إبراهيم اللودي"، إلا أنه لم يحصل مواجهة مباشرة في هذه الحملة (22).
(22) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 419.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*سقوط دلهي على يد اللوديين (سنة 810هـ/ 1407م)كان لتنامي قوة الأفغان خطرًا كبيرًا يهدد بقاء الدولة التغلقية في دلهي، حتى إن معظم أمراء دلهي تحالفوا مع السلطان "إبراهيم لودي" ضد "آل تغلق" ونجح الأفغان من إسقاط "سامبهالا Sambhala"، و"قنوج"، و"سامانا ٍSamana"، ثم زحف إلى مدينة دلهي وانتزعها من يد التغلقيين(23).
(23) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 420.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*فتح هيسار فيروز (سنة 811هـ/ 1408م)أدى هروب السلطان محمود تغلق من مدينة دلهي إلى نجاحه في إسقاط مدينة "هيسار فيروز Hissar firooz"، منتزعًا إياها من حاكمها اللودي "قوام خان"، ثم اندفع بقواته وفرض حصارًا شديدًا على مدينة دلهي لإعادة فتحها، إلا أنه أظهر عجزا كبيرًا في تحقيق ذلك (24).
(24) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 421.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*فتح قلعة روهتاك "Rohtak" وفاتحبور "Fatehpur" (سنة 813هـ/1410م)باشر الأمير خضر خان في محاصرة قلعة "روهتاك"، حيث استمر الحصار لمدة ستة أشهر، وأخيرًا نجح في فتحها، ثم زحف إلى "فاتحبور" وفتحها أيضًا (25).
(25) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 422.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*غزو "نارنول Narnul"، وميوات "Mewat" (سنة 814هـ/1411م)زحف القائد خضر خان نحو "نارنول" و"ميوات" الواقعة إلى الجنوب من مدينة دلهي وقام بتدميرهما، ثم حصار السلطان محمود في قلعة "سيري Siri"، وهي جزء من مدينة دلهي، إلا أنه فشل في تحقيق أهدافه وعاد إلى فاتحبور عبر طريق "باني بات" على بعد (53 ميلا) شمال مدينة دلهي (26).
(26) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 381.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*احتلال "كوتلا Kotla" و"ايتاوا Itawa" (سنة 824هـ/1421م)توجه الأمير "خضر خان" "كوتلا"، ونجح في إخضاعها، ثم زحف إلى "ايتاوا" واحتلها وقام بقتل حاكمها الهندوسي الراجا "سيبر Sipar"، وأعلن ابن الراجا الهندوسي عن ولائه للمسلمين (27).
(27) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 384.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*احتلال "كايثار Kaithar"، و"بانوار Panwar" (سنة 826هـ/1423م)زحف السلطان "مبارك شاه" إلى "كايثار" ونجح في إخضاعها، ثم زحف إلى "بانوار" بعدما قطع نهر الكنجن واحتل المنطقة، وقام بسلبها ونهبها، حيث كانت تابعة لقبائل الراجبوت (28).
(28) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 385.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*إخضاع مدينة "ميوات Mewat" (سنة 827هـ/1424م)حرك السلطان "مبارك شاه" حملة عسكرية ضد مرتفعات "كومان Kumaon" ومرتفعات "كيهار Kaithar"، إلا أن هدفه من تلك الحملة تجاه المرتفعات الجبلية، هو الوصول إلى مدينة "ميوات" الاستراتيجية، حيث حقق انتصارًا كبيرًا على القوات الهندية، وأخضع "ميوات" لتصبح تحت سيطرة آل تغلق(29).
(29) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 386.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*احتلال "بيانا Baiana" (سنة 830هـ/1426م)نجح السلطان "مبارك شاه" من إسقاط مدينة "بيانا" من يد "محمد خان أهودي"، ليوليها أحد قادته العسكريين، إلا وهو "مالك مقبل خان"، كما احتل مدينة "سيكري Sikri"، ومنحها لـ"مالك خير الدين تحفة"، ثم زحف بنفسه إلى مدينة "كواليار" وانتزع الاستسلام من حاكمها، وأعلنت قبائل الراجبوت الهندية طاعتها وولائها للدولة الإسلامية الجديدة (30).
(30) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 386- 387.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*حملة ضد "إبراهيم الشرقي" (سنة 831هـ/1427م)زحف السلطان "مبارك شاه" تجاه المناطق الخاضعة للسلطان "إبراهيم شاه الشرقي"، الواقعة في المناطق الشرقية الشمالية من الهند، ونجح "مبارك شاه" بعد حرب طاحنة من إلحاق هزيمة نكراء بقوات الشرقي (31).
(31) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 387- 388.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*إخضاع "كواليار Gwaliar"، و"رابري Rapri" (سنة 833هـ/ 1429م)توجه السلطان "مبارك شاه" إلى "كواليار" وأخضعها، ثم توجه إلى مدينة "رابري" وانتزعها من يد حاكمها "حسن خان"، وولاها أحد أمراء حربه، وهو "مالك حمزة"، ثم عاد إلى دلهي (32).
(32) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 389- 390.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*حملة ضد المتمرد "الشيخ علي" (سنة 834هـ/ 1430م)أرسل السلطان "مبارك شاه" جيشًا كبيرًا بقيادة "مظفر خان" أحد كبار القادة العسكريين، وذلك للقضاء على التمرد الذي تزعمه "الشيخ علي"، الذي انفرد بحكم مدينة "الكجرات"، حيث تمكنت قوات "مبارك شاه" من إلحاق الهزيمة بقوات المتمردين، وإخراجهم من "الكجرات" (33).
(33) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 390.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*حملة لإستعادة "لاهور وملتان" (سنة 835هـ/1431م)قاد السلطان "مبارك شاه" بنفسه حملة عسكرية لاسترجاع مدينة "لاهور وملتان"، واللتان سلبت منه على يد القائد اللودي "شمس الملك"، وقد تمكن من القبض على أسرة "شمس الملك" وقام بإرسالها إلى مدينة "دلهي"، بينما هرب هو بنفسه (34).
(34) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 391.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*حملة نحو "ميوات Mewat" (سنة 836هـ/ 1433م)وجه السلطان "مبارك شاه" حملة عسكرية للسيطرة على مدينة "ميوات" التي احتلها القائد الأفغاني المتمرد "جلال خان"، وحقق "مبارك شاه"، انتصارًا كبيرًا عليه، واستعاد المدينة إلى سلطانه من جديد، ثم أخضع معها "ايتاوا Itawa"، القريبة من ميوات (35).
(35) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 399، History of the Lodi,pp.8,9.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*حملة ضد السلطان الخلجي "محمود" (سنة 844هـ/ 1440م)بناء على عودة السلطان الأفغاني "محمود الخلجي" إلى "دلهي" وفق دعوة تلقاها من الزعيم الأفغاني "حسن خان" حاكم "ميوات"، جهز السلطان "محمد شاه" حملته العسكرية بقيادة "سيد علاء الدين"، وذلك للقضاء على تحركات الزعيم الخلجي، الذي قام بدوره بتقليد "مالك بهلول لودي" قيادة الجيش، ونجح بعد حرب ضروس من انتزاع اعتراف "محمد شاه" بضرورة اقتسام السلطة في دلهي، بينه وبين "اللودي"، بعد توقيع اتفاق صلح بينهما (36).
(36) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 399، op-cit,pp.10-11.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الزحف نحو "سامانا Samana" (سنة 845هـ/ 1441م)زحف السلطان "محمد شاه" تجاه "سامانا"، وتوجه "مالك بهلول لودي" لإخضاع القائد "جسارت خوخار" المناوئ لسلطة "محمد شاه"، واتفقا على الصلح، على أن يقوم "جسارت" بترشيح "مالك بهلول لودي" ليكون سلطانًا جديدًا على دلهي، بعدها طفق "بهلول" يجمع الأفغان من حوله ليبنى منهم قوته الحربية الجديدة، والتي ستعينه على حكم سلطنة دلهي (37).
(37) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/ 399.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*للرفع*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*المعارك الإسلامية في عهد اللودية الأفغانية
حملة تجاه دلهي (سنة851هـ/1447م)زحف السلطان اللودي "بهلول"، وبعد أن حاز على موافقة العدد من الأطراف ليكون حاكمًا لـ"ـدلهي" عوضًا عن التغلقيين، زحف نحو العاصمة دلهي للسيطرة عليها، إلا أنه فشل في ذلك(1).
(1) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/402-403، "طبقات أكبري" 1/301.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*حملة ثانية تجاه دلهي (سنة 854هـ/1450م)قاد "بهلول لودي" (855ه-894هـ/1451م-1489م) حملته الثانية تجاه دلهي، وقد تمكن "بهلول" وبعد أن تصالح مع حاكمها "حميد خان"، من اعتلاء عرش دلهي، ليصبح أول سلطان لودي يؤسس الدولة اللودية الأفغانية في الهند(2).
(2) "طبقات أكبري" 1/297.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*مواجهة تمرد الشرقيين (سنة856هـ/1452م)واجه السلطان "بهلول لودي" زحفًا مضادًا من قبل الشرقيين، بقيادة "محمود شوقي"، الذي حاول استرجاع دلهي من أيدي اللوديين، وقد فرض على دلهي حصارًا عنيفًا كاد أن يسقط حكم اللوديين، لولا مقتل أحد قادة الشرقيين الكبار، ويدعى "فاتح خان"، والذي بسبب مقتله اضطر "محمود شرقي" إلى اللجوء إلى "جانبور" القريبة من دلهي، وبذلك ضمن "بهلول لودي" سيطرة محكمة ودائمة على دلهي(3).
(3) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/404-405.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*حملة ضد "الملتان" (سنة 855هـ/1451م)وجه السلطان "بهلول لودي" حملة عسكرية ضد أقليم الملتان الذي بقي مستقلا عن حكم اللوديين، حيث شكل مصدر قلق وإزعاج للسلطة اللودية الجديدة، إلا أنه لم يتمم الحملة بسبب الهجوم الذي شنه "محمود شوقي" ملك جانبور (847هـ-862هـ/1443م-1457م)، لاستعادة مدينة دلهي (4).
(4) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/406.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "شمس آباد" (سنة865هـ/1460م)زحف السلطان "بهلول لودي" لاحتلال م دينة "شمس آباد"، وقد نجح في طرد حاكمها الشرقي "جونا خان"، ليمنحها أحد قادته المعروف باسم "راي كاران"، لتستقر "شمس آباد" بيد السلطة اللودية(5).
(5) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/407.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "سكانكونياري Sanguinary" (سنة 874هـ/1469م)واجه السلطان اللودي محاولات الشرقيين المتكررة في هجومهم على مدينة دلهي، ووقعت بينهما مواجهة كبيرة في موقعة "سانكورنياري"، الواقعة ضمن "دود "تشاندوار Chandwar"، وهي قرية قديمة تقع على ضفاف نهر جمنا/وهي تابعة لمقاطعة "اكرا Agra"، وقد وقع الطرفان على هدنة، ليعود "بهلول" إلى دلهي، والشرقي إلى "جانبور"(6).
(6) History of the lodi,pp.31-32*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "سياره Siarh" (سنة 878هـ/1473م)بعدما اجتاز السلطان الودي مدينة "ميوات Mewat"، عسكر في "سيارة"  في مقاطعة "ميوار Mewar"، وفيها تمت مواجهة أحد الحكاما لهندوس ويدعى "الرايال مال Rai Mall"، وقد تعرض الجيش الهندي لمذابح فظيعة على يد الجيش اللودي،مجبرًا إياهم على إعلان الاستسلام، وطلب السلام، وقبلوا كافة الشروط التي فرضها عليهم الجيش المنتصر، كإعلان اسم السلطان، وصك اسمه علىالعملات المحلية(7).
(7) History of the lodi,pp.35- 36*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "سيخيرا Sekhera"، (سنة877هـ/1472م)وقعت هذه المعركة في منطقة "سيخيرا" البعيدة عن مدينة دلهي حوالي 25ميلا، ما بين السلطان اللودي والسلطان "حسين الشرقي"، وفي نهاية المعركة وقع الطرفان على اتفاقية صلح وسلام بينهما دون أن تحسم الأمور لصالح أيامن الطرفين(8).
(8) Ibid,p.38*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "كانوج Kanaui"، (سنة887هـ/1482م)وقعت أحداث هذه المعركة، في موقعة "كانوج"، على ضفاف نهر "الكنج"، بين السلطان "بهلول لودي" والسلطان "حسين شاه شرقي"، وقد استلم فيها "الشرقي" للسلطان "بهلول"(9).
(9) Ibid,p.43*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*فتح "جانبور Jaunpur" (سنة889هـ/1484م)عقب الانتصار الذي حققه "بهلول لودي" على "حسين الشرقي"، في موقعة"كانوج"، وجه السلطان اللودي تجاه إقليم "جانبور" معقل حكم الأسرة الشرقية، ليحقق انتصارات كبيرة في معظم مدن وقرى الإقليم، منها مدينة "أوده Awadh"، و"كالبي Kalpi" الواقعة على نهر جمنا، و"دهلبور Dholpur"، و"باري Bari"، ومنح ابنه "بارباك شاه" حكم جانبور(10).
(10) Hunter,Gazeteer of India,v.15,p175.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*فتح مدينة "مالوا Malwa" (سنة 889هـ/1484م)غزى السلطان "بهلول لودي" "مالوا"، وبعد معارك كبيرة نجح في فتحها وضمها للدولة اللودية، ودمر مدينة "الهانبور Alhanpur"، وهي من المدن الرئيسية التابعة لـ"ـمالوا"(11).
(11) Ain-Akbari,v.2,p274*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*فتح "كاليور Gwalior" (سنة894ه/1488م)زحف السلطان "بهلول لودي" من مدينة دلهي قاصدًا فتح مدينة "كواليور"، والقضاء على حاكمها الهندوسي "الراجا مان سنك تونوار Raja Man Singh Tonwar"، وما أن اقتربت القوات اللودية من المنطقة، حتى سارع الزعيم الهندوسي إلى إعلان الاستسلام، وقبول الخضوع لسلطة الدولة اللودية، بعدما قدم لـ"بهلول" أموالاً طائلة(12).
(12) ibid,2,309.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "رابري Rapri" و"تشاندوار Chandwar" (سنة895هـ/1490م)جاءت هذه الموقعة في عهد السلطان "اسكندر لودي" (894هـ-923هـ/1489م-1517م)، وهي أول الحملات العسكرية التي يقوم بها في الهند، وكانت ضد تمرد شقيقه "عالم خان" الذي راح ينحاز إلى قوى المعارضة المناوئة للسلطة اللودية، بهدف الوصول إلى السلطة، لما كان بينه وبين شقيقه من شحناء، والتقى به "اسكندر" في موقعة "رابري" و"تشاندوار"، حيث فرض عليهما حصارًا عنيفًا ليخضعهما بعد ذلك، إلا أن شقيقه استطاع الهروب إلى جهة مجهولة من الهند(13).
(13) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/412-413.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*فتح "بايانا Bayana" (سنة897هـ/1491م)توجه السلطان "اسكندر اللودي" نحو "بايانا" لإخضاعها، وانتزاعها من يد من بقى من حكام الشرقيين في الهند، حيث كانت تحت سيطرة "هيبت خان جيلواني" أحد اتباع السلطان "أشرف الشرقي حاكم أكرا، وقد فرض "اسكندر" حصارًا على القلعة إلى أن أعلنت استسلامها، ومنحها أحد قواده ألا وهو  "خان خانان فارمالي"(14).
(14) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/414- 415.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "كاث – كاره Kath-garh" (سنة897هـ/1491م)جاءت ه،،ه الموقعة ردة فعل من قبل السلطان "اسكندر" على ما قامت به قوات الراجبوت الهنوسية من اعتداءات على مناطق السيادة اللودية، وقد أحدث هجوم الراجبوت أزمة خطيرة بوجه اللوديين، لاسيما عندما نجح الراجبوت من إلحاق الهزيمة بعامل الدولة اللودية في "جانبور"، "مبارك خان نوحاني"، ال،،ي وقع في أسر الراجبوت، وقد دفعت تلك الأحداث بـ"اسكندر اللودي" إلى الزحف باتجاه "جانبور"، وعندما حطت قواته في مدينة "دالماو Dalmau"، الواقعة على نهر الكنج، سارع الراجبوت إلى إطلاق سراح "مبارك خان نوحاني" وتم إرساله إلى السلطان اللودي، ولم يمنع ،،لك السلطان اللو دي من الزحف باتجاه الراجبوت، ليلتقي الجمعان في موقعة "كاث – كاره"، البعيدة عن "دالماو" بثمانية أميال من جهة الشمال الشرقي، ولم يتمكن الراجبوت من الصمود أمام إصرار اللوديين على تحقيق النصر، ليهربوا وتتفرق جموعهم، ويصبحوا عرضة للتقتيل على يد المسلمين، وبذلك استرجع اللوديون "جانبور"(15).
(15) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/415.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "تشاوند Chaund" (سنة897هـ/1491م)قرر السلطان "اسكندر لودي" الزحف بنفسه لمواجهة "حسين شاه شرقي"، للتخلص مما يحدثه من قلاقل بوجه الدولة اللودية، ووقعت بينهما معركة كبيرة في موقعة "تشاوند"، كان نتيجتها هزيمة الشرقيين، وهروب زعيمهم إلى "بيهار"(16).
(16) History of the Lodi,pp.66-67.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*حملة "ريوا Riwa" و"سيهوندا Sihonda" (سنة900هـ/1494م)زحف السلطان "اسكندر لودي" ضد  الراي الهندوسي "راي بهند Rai Bhind" حاكم "ريوا"، و،،لك بسبب دعمه لقوات الشرقيين الطامحين للقضاء على الدولة اللودية في دلهي، وقد أوقع اللوديون في صفوفهم م،،ابح عظيمة، ومات الراي أثناء مطاردة الجيش اللودي له أثناء هروبه، وتمكن من مدينة "رايوا"، وك،،لك مدينة "سيهوندا"(17).
(17) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/415.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "بينارس Banaras" (سنة900هـ/1494م)بينما كان السلطان "اسكندر لودي" منشغلا في ترتيب شؤون "جانبور"، أعلن أحد زعماء الهندوس ويدعى "الراي لاخمي تشاند Lakhmi-chaand"، وهو ابن "الراي بهند"، أعلن عن انضمامه لقوات الشرقيين المناوئين لسلط اللوديين في دلهي، الأمر ال،،ي قوى من عزيمة الزعيم "حسين شاه الشرقي، ودفعه إلى إعداد جيش كبير لمواجهة اللوديين، حينها سارع "اسكندر لودي" إلى عبور نهر الكنج ووصل إلى "بينارس" حيث تجتمع قوات الشرقيين، وحمل حملته على قوات الشرقيين في مكان يبعد عن بينارس ستة وثلاثون ميلا، هزم على أثرها الشرقيين والتجأوا إلى البنغال(18).
(18) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/416.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "بيهار Behar" (سنة901هـ/1496م)غزى السلطان "اسكندر لودي" مدينة "بيهلر" وهي إحدى المدن الهندية القديمة، الواقعة ضمن مقاطعة "باتنا Patna"، وكان السلطان قد عين على الجيش القائد "محمود خان لودي"، والقائد "مبارك خان لوهاني"، و،،لك لمواجهة مطامع سلطان البنغال "علاء الدين"، وكان من نتائج المعركة،  عقد اتفاقية صلح بين الجانبيين(19).
(19) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/416- 417.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "بانا Pana" (سنة904هـ/1498م)زحف السلطان "اسكندر لودي" تجاه "بانا"، ونجح في احتلالها وضمها للدولة اللودية، كما أنه غزى مدينة "باندهو كاره Bandhugarh"، الواقعة إلى الجنوب من مدينة "الله آباد"، وتعتبر من حصون الهند المنيعة، وقد أبدى سلطان اللودية عجزه عن اقتحام المدينة، ليعود إلى "جانبور" دون تحقيق انتصاره عليها (20).
(20) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/417.*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا أخانا أبا مريم

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رضا الحملاوي
					

جزاك الله خيرا أخانا أبا مريم 


وأنت بمثل أخي الكريم رضا الحملاوي*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*فتح "دهلبور Dholpur" (سنة906هـ/1501م)جاءت هذه الغزوة من قبل سلطان الدول اللودية، ردًّا على اعتداءات الزعيم الهندوسي "الراجا مانيك ديو Manik Deo" على مواقع تابعة لسلطة اللوديين الأفغان في الهند، حيث تعرض المسلمين للكثير من المذابح على يد الهندوس، الأمر الذي دفع بالسلطان اللودي إلى تحريك جيشًا كبيرًا لمواجهة تلك الاعتداءات، وحينما وصلت طلائع الجيش الأفغاني إلى منمطقة "دهلبور" وهي عاصمة مقاطعة الراجبوت، الواقعة إلى الجنوب من مدينة "أكرا"، على بعد 34 ميلا، هرب الراي الهندوسي، وسقطت "دهلبور" بيد المسلمين (21).
(21) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/419.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "كواليور Kwalior" (سنة908هـ/1502م)**
وجه السلطان اللودي "اسكندر" حملة عسكرية لإسقاط مدينة "كواليور" التابعة لسلطة الزعيم الهندوسي "مانك ديو"، وعن المواجهة، سارع الزعيم الهندوسي إلى إعلان الصلح مع المسلمين، وقد وافق "اسكندر اللودي" على ؛؛لك، واقر "مانك ديو" على حكم "كواليور"، كما منحه السلطة على "دهلبور" التي فتحها المسلمون من قبل(22).
(22) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/416.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "ملندريل Mandrael" (سنة910هـ/1504م)زحف السلطان "اسكندر لودي" لإخضاع قلعة "ماندريل"، الواقعة على بعد 62 ميلا غرب مدينة "كواليار"، فأخضعها دون قتال، وقد أمر السلطان جنوده بابادة وتحطيم المعابد والأصنام والأديرة، ليبني على أنقاضها مساجد، وترك عليها القائد "مجاهد خان"، ثم عاد السلطان إلى مدينة "أكرا"(23).
(23) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/420.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*غزوة "كواليور Kwalior" (سنة911هـ/1505م)توجه السلطان "اسكندر لودي" إلى "كواليور" بسبب الاضطرابات والقلاقل التي أحدثها حاكم المدينة الهندوسي، الذي أقره السلطان عليها بعد توقيع اتفاقية الراجبوت في التلال والغابات، وذبح منهم أعدادًا كبيرة (24).
(24) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/421.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*فتح "اونت كاره Untgarh" (سنة912هـ/1506م)بعث السلطان"اسكندر لودي" قوة عسكرية كبيرة تحت قيادة "عمان خان فامالي"، و"مجاهد خان"، وذلك لفتح "أونت كاره"، الواقعة وسط الهند، ثم انضم إليهم السلطان للمشاركة في الفتح، وقد فرض عليها حصارًا شديدًا أرغم المحاربون فيها على الانصياع، إلا أن الراجبوت قاموا بحرف أنفسهم بطرق جماعية، هم ونساؤهم وأولادهم، ولما دخلها، أمر بهدم المعابد والأصنام وبني عليها مساجد(25).
(25) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/422.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "بهونكان Bhongaon" (سنة923هـ/1518م)وهي أولى المواقع التي تحدث في عهد السلطان "إبراهيم لودي" في الهند، حيث جاءت ردًّا على التمرد الذي ظهر من قبل "جلال الدين خان" أحد القادة المسلمين في الهند الذين تطلعوا للسيطرة على الهند وانتزاها من اللوديين الأفغان، وتأكيدًا على تلك النوايا أعلن نفسه سلطانا على الهند، وكان منطلقة من البنغال وشرق الهند، ولذلك تحرك السلطان "إبراهيم لودي"، للقضاء على تحركاته قبل أن يستفحل خطرها، لاسيما وأنه تحالف مع الهندوس الراجبوت، ووصل بقواته إلى موقعة "بهونكان" الواقعة ضمن مقاطعة "مينبور Mainpuri"، ونجح في إخضاع قبائل الراجبوت المساندة لـ"جلال الدين  خان"(26).
(26) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/430 – 431.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "كالبي Kalpi" (سنة924هـ/1518م)وجه السلطان "إبراهيم لودي" حملة عسكرية جديدة ضد ثورة الراجبوت الهنود، بقيادة زعيمهم "مان تشاند Man chand"، ومواجهة "جلال خان" الرابض في مدينة "كالبي"، ومواجهة "جلال خان" الرابض في ميدنة "كالبي"، وحينما استشعر"جلال الدين خان" خطر الزحف اللودي عليه، سارع إلى ترك مدينة "كالبي" تاركًا قوات لحمايتها، ليتوجه إلى مدينة "أكرا" عاصمة الدولة اللودية يومذاك، لاحتلالها، وذلك قبل أن تصل قوات إبراهيم لودي إلى مدينة "كالبي"، إلا أن "إبراهيم" حاصر "كالبي"، وأسقط قلعتها باستخدام المنجنيق، ودمرها تدميرًا كاملاً، كما أن "جلال الدين" أسقط بيده وفشل ف يالوصول إلى "أكرا"، أمام قوة اللوديين، ليهرب إلى "كواليور"(27).
(27) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/433- 435.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*فتح "كواليور Gwalior" (سنة924هـ/1518م)شن السلطانن "إبراهيم لودي" حملة عسكرية جديدة لفتح مدينة "كواليور"، حيث يعتصم بها "جلال الدين خان" وحلفاؤه من الراجبوت الهنود، بالإضافة إلى رغبة السلطان اللودي إلى فتح المدينة التي عجز عن فتحها أسلافه الأفغان، وتحقيقًا لهذا الهدف، وجه جيشًا كبيرًا، تحت قيادة "أعظم همايون شيرواني"، وعندما وصلت طلائاع الجيش اللودي على مقربة من المدينة، ولى "جلال الدين" هاربا إلى "مالوا"، لتفتتح المدينة على يد اللوديين(28).
(28) البدايوني "منتخب التواريخ" 1/434 – 435.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*فتح مدينة "بدلكاره Badalgarh" (سنة924هـ/1518م)نجح سلطان "إبراهيم اللودي" من فتح مدينة "بدلكاره"، من يد حاكمها الهندوسي الراجا "مان سنكMan singh "، بعدما فرض عليها حصارًا شديدًا(29).
(29)  History of the lodi,p145*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "خاتاولي Khatawli" (سنة926هـ/1520م)وجه السلطان "إبراهيم" حملة تجاه مدينة "ميوار"، الخاضعة لحكم الراجبوت الهنود، بقيادة "رانا سنجا Rana Sanga"، وعندما التقى الجمعان في موقعة "خاتاولي" الواقعة على ضفاف نهر "بارباتي"، والذي يبعد ثمانون ميلا عن مدينة "بايانا Bayana"، أبدى الراجبوت شجاعة منقطعة النظير، وقاوموا المسلمين عنيفة، حتى أوقعوا الهزيمة بصفوف الجيش اللودي المكون غالبيته من البتهان (البختون)، وقتل منهم أعداد كبيرة(30).
(30) ibid,pp.154-156*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقعة "جامبهير Gambhir" (سنة926هـ/1520م)حينما وصلت أنباء هزيمة الجيش اللودي إلى مسامع السلطان "إبراهيم"، في موقعة "خاتاولي"، جهز جيشًا لمواجهة الراجبوت الهنود، والتقى معهم في موقعة "جامبهيز"، وهو اسم لنهر يقع وسط الهند، وفيها ألحق المسلمون هزيمة نكراء بقوات الهنود، وتمكنوا من السيطرة على "خاتاولي"، بينما هرب الزعيم الهندوسي "رانا سنجا"، مع العديد من قادته(31).
(31) ibid,pp.159-160*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

للرفع

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ أبا مريم

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*وأنت بمثل يا دكتور رضا، وبارك الله فيك*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يا زمان العزة عودي.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

للرفع...

----------

